# Stihl 090G Rebuild - Stumpy Charity Auction starts Tues. Dec,27th ends Sat, Feb 11th



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

*Official Stumpy's Charity Auction Rules (and restrictions)
Hello, Hello:*
*
To participate for the Stihl 090G:

- Tickets are $10 each, you may buy as many tickets as you want. ANYONE!

- PM shelby.scout for payment options , [email protected]

- tickets may also be purchase through mail: Please PM me for address

- Money MUST BE GIFTED, Please help me by putting your full name and Arboristsite name in the comments section of the transaction.

- The charity drive auction will begin tomorrow (Tuesday December 27) at 9:00am EST and end (tentatively) Saturday February 11th. The drawing will be at 10pm EST. 

- The winner will be shipped the saw from blsnelling. 

- 

Any concerns or question, please Private Message me. Leave the thread open to the 090G.
I've spoken with blsnelling and pacity, they are able to get a hold of me when needed. 
Teddy.Scout will sit out for obvious reasons.
Will be updating (posting totals) hopefully on a daily basis, but will try morning and evening, amidst taking care of my two children; GG and teddy.scout.

*

The 090G arrived this afternoon from our own pacity. She faired well with no shipping damage. The saw is complete and in good condition, save a couple bolt on parts. I've found no breaks, cracks, or stripped threads. As already mentioned, the wrap handle needs welded or replaced, and it also needs another muffler. This one is rusted out and has a hillbilly muffler mod. This saw deserves better.

But......................there's a BIG surprise here! This isn't any ordinary 090G, if that's even possible. *This bad boy has a 66mm topend, and I do believe it's original!!!* The cylinder bolts were full of crud, and looks like it had never been removed. There were no scrape marks of any kind on the case where the cylinder bolts down. Surprises like this are FUN! Even better yet, the P&C are in excellent condition. Most of the machine lines were still on both piston skirts. The rings were both stuck in their grooves. After some persuasion, I got them both out and carefully cleaned the grooves with a piece of the old rings. I lightly polished off some stains on the piston from setting with some fine wet/dry sandpaper. Fortunately, I had a set of 66mm rings here.

The cases are back together, the gear drive and clutch back together and cover installed with a new gasket, the fuel tank base is back on with a new gasket, the ignition is back together, and the cylinder is boiling right now to clean it up. It's really not all that far from running.

I still need to source a few parts. 
1. Carb kit for a Tilly HL244A - Just ordered.
2. Fuel cap o-ring.
3. Plastic chain guard for case.
4. Muffler.
5. Wrap handle or a good welder.
6. Tygon fuel line.
7. Oiler hose.

These first three pics were taken before it was disassembled and shipped.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

Here it is as I received it.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

Only one fin broken.















There's another hole shown here.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

*Now this is what I'm talkin' about!*


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

All clutch shoes are intact.





Now it's cleaned up and going back together.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

That's it for tonight. I'm already burning the midnight oil and have to work tomorrow.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

In all seriousness, I think we should ask pacity if he still wants to donate this particular saw. 090GS saws are as rare as hens teeth. This 66mm topend is a game changer if original.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 20, 2011)

First post 12:38 AM.... At 12:43 AM Brad already has two cords cut with a freshly rebuilt 090G. All I did in that period of time is scratch my butt.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 20, 2011)

paccity would give you the shirt off his back, i have a shirt to prove it.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 20, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> paccity would give you the shirt off his back, i have a shirt to prove it.



He's very generous for sure. That saw looks like it will turn out to be a sweetheart. A 50-pound, angry sweetheart.


----------



## paccity (Dec 20, 2011)

i want to thank you brad for taking this old filthy saw on. on the 66mm bore, i knew it was. i posted that back right after i found it. and sorry for it needing so much. it was a saw that would have gotten to some day but i thought it would do more good now than later. thanks again and don't loose too much sleep over it. what comes around go's around.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 20, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> A 50-pound, angry sweetheart.



I went to high school with some 100lb angry sweethearts....


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 20, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I went to high school with some 100lb angry sweethearts....



I thought they got angry only after you tried to lock them in the trunk of your car?


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 20, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I thought they got angry only after you tried to lock them in the trunk of your car?



Nah, I had a Chevy Blazer, aka the luv machine...

I think the moonshine made em angry....


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 20, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Nah, I had a Chevy Blazer, aka the luv machine...
> 
> I think the moonshine made em angry....



Yeah there's stories out there about that Chevy Blazer. There was always a bottle of Mad Dog 20/20 "Cherry Jubilee"
under the passenger's seat and it smelled like Vanilla little tree air fresheners and Old Spice...


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 20, 2011)

First of all!

Pacity is good people for sure!!
And to have Brad do it up makes a great combo!
Between Brads in-depth detail and mechanics, it will turn out great for all!!
If parts are needed for this project drop me a line. Will help if I can.




blsnelling said:


> But......................there's a BIG surprise here! This isn't any ordinary 090G, if that's even possible. *This bad boy has a 66mm topend, and I do believe it's original!!!*





blsnelling said:


> In all seriousness, I think we should ask pacity if he still wants to donate this particular saw. 090GS saws are as rare as hens teeth. This 66mm topend is a game changer if original.




*NOTE*, There is no such 090GS from the factory
But a Stihl factory 66mm top end is a bonus!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 20, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah there's stories out there about that Chevy Blazer. There was always a bottle of Mad Dog 20/20 "Cherry Jubilee"
> under the passenger's seat and it smelled like Vanilla little tree air fresheners and Old Spice...



You forgot to mention the gold D's!!!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh ya, (nice ride wiggs!)

As for the starter, I have several like that and believe the recoil came like that. 
All mine bolted up fine.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 20, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> You forgot to mention the gold D's!!!



Up here the kids would luv to cruz the hood in that fat machine:msp_mad::msp_mad::msp_mad:. Ahh such fiing bullchit anymore with these kids


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 20, 2011)

Bill G said:


> Up here the kids would luv to cruz the hood in that fat machine:msp_mad::msp_mad::msp_mad:. Ahh such fiing bullchit anymore with these kids



*Bill's just mad cuz they caught him "Riding Dirty"!*

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtwJvgPJ9xw?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtwJvgPJ9xw?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## Bill G (Dec 20, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> *Bill's just mad cuz they caught him "Riding Dirty"!
> *


*

Well you are true. I am facing a bit of jail time based on my temper but I sure as hell was not in the hood. I have no use for that chit :msp_mad: and my temper did flare thus I made a stupid decision. Now I am paying the price*


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 20, 2011)

Bill G said:


> Well you are true. I am facing a bit of jail time based on my temper but I sure as hell was not in the hood. I have no use for that chit :msp_mad: and my temper did flare thus I made a stupid decision. Now I am paying the price



*Here's my pimp ride!*
This is how you ride dirty! *Northeast landing style*!
Ya, my truck is what i roll in. LOL!!!




























*NO HATERS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2011)

Subscribe.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 20, 2011)

Matt im liking your ride  
Cant be as bad as sawgarage and his "powder blue prius" ha
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

I've got offers to weld up the handle and braze the muffler I just ordered the rest of the parts from the dealer. If I'm lucky, I'll have them tomorrow. In hoping to have the saw running tonight.

What's the minimum ring end gap? I've only got about .009". That's tighter than most that I see.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 20, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> There was always a bottle of Mad Dog 20/20 "Cherry Jubilee" under the passenger's seat



Uggh... unpleasant memories. When I was I think 18, a buddy and I attempted to drink the entire Mad Dog "rainbow" in one night. We lined 'em up in the fridge starting with the one that looked like antifreeze, and worked our way toward the relative safety of grape. We only made it halfway. That hang-over was truly "The Gift That Kept On Giving". I still don't know how I survived. Haven't touched a fortified wine since.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

About that 090......

Pacity, did you believe there to be something wrong with the ignition? I noticed there was a condenser in the bag of parts. The saw had spark before I tore it down.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 20, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> About that 090......
> 
> Pacity, did you believe there to be something wrong with the ignition? I noticed there was a condenser in the bag of parts. The saw had spark before I tore it down.



Fraser always carries an extra condenser with him when he's in the woods. He doesn't want to pack out because of a silly thing like a condenser. 

Actually true story, I worked with an old-time cutter back in the late 90's who told me he would pack an extra cylinder and piston
for his Pioneer P-61 when he was running the Pioneers. When I asked him why, he said "You don't want to pack out just because
you burned up a piston!"


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 20, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> First of all!
> 
> Pacity is good people for sure!!
> And to have Brad do it up makes a great combo!
> ...




I know Poulan has sold saws with larger top ends than advertised. My dad had a 3400 that turned out to be a 4000. I only found that out after tring to order new rings for it. Is it possible Stihl might have ran short on the smaller top end and just swapped in a larger one?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> I know Poulan has sold saws with larger top ends than advertised. My dad had a 3400 that turned out to be a 4000. I only found that out after tring to order new rings for it. Is it possible Stihl might have ran short on the smaller top end and just swapped in a larger one?



I don`t think that ever happened, Nic. All the geardrives were initally powered by the 070 P&C but the loggers wanted more power so the certified dealers would swap out the P&C`s to make them 090 powered units. I have it on a good bit of authority that Stihl knew the dealers were doing this and may have given them a wink or a nodd but never officially sanctioned the practice.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> What's the minimum ring end gap? I've only got about .009". That's tighter than most that I see.



Anyone?


----------



## ECsaws (Dec 20, 2011)

Brad I deal alot with wiseco, the boys there say anything between .008-.012 is acceptable.
Id say if you only have .009 the motor , atleast the rings are fairly new :smile2:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

ECsaws said:


> Brad I deal alot with wiseco, the boys there say anything between .008-.012 is acceptable.
> Id say if you only have .009 the motor , atleast the rings are fairly new :smile2:



These are new rings. I was just wondering if I needed to gap them a little more. The original rings were frozen in the grooves and didn't look to have any more gap than these. Both were broken removing them.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 20, 2011)

This is a beast of a saw. Brad, looks like it's cleanin up good. Nice work man!!!!

This will go a long way to help our buddy out...


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking good, Brad!.......I am still blown away by Pacity's generosity, donating this saw to the Stumpy cause!!

.009" end gap is fine, Brad......Those rings are cast iron, so are super thermally stable.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 20, 2011)

Brad,
Next day that muffler to me and I will show that I bleed 1106!
Stumpy, (red-orange-white) is were it is at!

Brad I will have it back in time for you to test it and list ASAP!
Now is a good time with the limit amount of 090G on any forums or eBay!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 20, 2011)

This is moving entirely too fast.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 20, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> This is moving entirely too fast.



As did the development of Stihl! 
And why they are still around!!!
LOL!!!


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 20, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah there's stories out there about that Chevy Blazer. There was always a bottle of Mad Dog 20/20 "Cherry Jubilee"
> under the passenger's seat and it smelled like Vanilla little tree air fresheners and Old Spice...



I used to spike the MD 20/20 with more everclear and it made for some terrific headaches and dizziness for all involved the next day...:biggrin:

Thats a nice 090G! Wish I could help with parts, but I never even owned a chain that would fit that saw.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 20, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to blsnelling again.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to paccity again.



Great saw, great cause, good on both of ya - Sam


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 20, 2011)

paccity said:


> i want to thank you brad for taking this old filthy saw on. on the 66mm bore, i knew it was. i posted that back right after i found it. and sorry for it needing so much. it was a saw that would have gotten to some day but i thought it would do more good now than later. thanks again and don't loose too much sleep over it. what comes around go's around.



I would like to shake your hand one of these days.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 20, 2011)

Any guesses on what kind of money that 090g is going to bring from ebay? I know I will be bidding and be out bid.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 20, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Any guesses on what kind of money that 090g is going to bring from ebay? I know I will be bidding and be out bid.



Big bucks! I'm sure this one is going to turn out GREAT, and will be on top of it as soon as it hits the auction block. Very excited to see this saw being auctioned off. There are some incredible folks on this sight to say the least!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

*She lives again! * I fired it for maybe 20-30 seconds. Sounds good.

What kind, and how much oil goes in the gear case? It's been too long since I did mine.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

Nevermind. I found it. HD SAE 30 Engine Oil. 0.15L/0.32pt. I believe that comes out to just a little over 5oz.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 20, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Nevermind. I found it. HD SAE 30 Engine Oil. 0.15L/0.32pt. I believe that comes out to just a little over 5oz.




.15 l = 5.07210341 US fluid ounces


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 20, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> What kind, and how much oil goes in the gear case? .


 Maybe you should check out some oil threads. Sorry I couldnt resist.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

The muffler was loose in the vid. I've since removed it to send it off to be repaired. The L sounds like it was a little lean yet.
<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/f4iVnK2EGaI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

I had to borrow the recoil from my 090G since I painted the one for this saw and it's not dry yet. I wanted to leave it all original, but the started looked way worse than the rest of the saw.











I'll be painting the Stihl letters silver.





Here are a couple of shots as it was going together.










The carb will be coming back off. I threw in a couple old diaphragms that I had on the shelf. New ones will be installed. I also had to jury rig the fuel line. I don't have that size hose here and the new piece I ordered isn't here yet. I also had to block off the oil pump impulse fitting until that hose comes in.

I found a few more parts that I'll be needing. Pacity, do you happen to have the bracket that bolts the left side of the handle to the bottom of the case? I also need the hardware for the top bolt. Finally, the throttle lock is missing. The handle is threaded where it looks like an assembly would screw in. Anyone have any of these parts before I try to order them?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 20, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> paccity would give you the shirt off his back, i have a shirt to prove it.


 So what was your'e excuse in that facebook pic? With no shirt? If it wasn't for the saw I woulda mistook you fro a tree hugger trying to take a break from the heat LOL! Good pic Randy! Paccity my friend REP sent. That is a hell of a donation to say the least. Kind of like donating the lost ark! You are a friend indeed!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's the bracket I'm missing. This is my 090G.











Here's the hardware I need, including the bolt.






Here she is with the correct recoil cover.


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Dec 21, 2011)

I have never really cared for old saws but this one has my attention! 

Looks really good Brad. I wish I had the skill set and the patience to restore a saw like that.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Any guesses on what kind of money that 090g is going to bring from ebay?



I'm going to guess $1500-$2500. As unique as this saw is, I've tried to leave it add original as possible. I hated to paint the recoil, but it really took away from the rest of the saw. It was covered with light surface corrosion that was colored brown.

I just ordered the last of the parts from the dealer. Hopefully they won't be on backorder. I did not have time to get the handle and muffler ready to mail out. It was another 1 AM night. So far I've put about 12 hours in this saw in the last two days, after I got home from my day job, lol. I will be sending them out tomorrow via USPS Priority Mail. Hopefully they'll get there before the holiday break.


----------



## paccity (Dec 21, 2011)

brad, good on you. seeing and earing the old girl run sure brings a grin to me . on your questions , the condensor was a cheap just because. and sorry on the bracket and bolts. that is how i got the saw and hadn't got to the point of even noticing that they where gone . the funny thing about the saw is when i walk in to the shop i see a emtie spot on the shelf and i panic for a second. and thankyou again for your time on getting this uo to snuff. someones going to have a grin on there face when they get it . and i hope it's an A/S member. p.s. i would like to thank everyone else that has helped out on this saw. a bunch of good soul's. thank's . fraser...


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2011)

It's all good. I just didn't want to buy parts if perhaps you had accidentally forgotten to throw them in the box. Trust me, the return on investment here will be well worth it!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 21, 2011)

That GS is looking GREAT. I would say it will go on the upper end of your Ebay estimate Brad, I know it will receive a lot of attention on the bay from fellow AS members. Hard saw to estimate, but with the cause- I believe it will bring some guys that wouldnt have normally bid on it, into the sale. I know I will be after it, and I am not really into the G's (although they are magnificent saws).


----------



## paccity (Dec 21, 2011)

another way to look at wether or not it,s a factory bigbore or not , is to look at the the musele cars from the 60's and 70's . some of the most valueable one's came to the dealer stock the the dealer built the car up with the go fast stuff from the factory. so like what was said before about the topend being added at the dealer would make sence.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2011)

Yenkos come to mind. They're worth a fortune today!


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 21, 2011)

incredible generosity by paccity and Brad as well as others. I'd love to rep ya all again, but my gun is empty. Sort of a dumb rule that you have to rep 75 others before you can rep a member again, but rules is rules. This is great. JR


----------



## JDNicol (Dec 21, 2011)

You might not have much luck on getting those parts from the dealer. 
-The lower handlebar support (1109 791 1900) became NLA from the factory in 2001. 
-The screw in throttle lock is the early version, used on Contras also I believe, it isn't listed in the updated 090 IPLs. I think the part number is 1106 180 1600, NLA 1997. If you can't get one you can make an adaptor that will screw in and then use the newer style throttle lock, M12 x 1.5mm threads IIRC. Wouldn't be original though.
-The top handlebar mount thrust washer, bolt etc you should be able to get.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds like it's time to start begging and watching Ebay. This saw is to valuable to sell incomplete. Hopefully the fine gentlemen on AS here can bail me out


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds like it's time to start begging and watching Ebay. This saw is to valuable to sell incomplete. Hopefully the fine gentlemen on AS here can bail me out



Where were you shipping it? Need an address?


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 21, 2011)

jra1100 said:


> incredible generosity by paccity and Brad as well as others.
> JR


Didn't you start this whole helping others auction thing ? I think it was for your BIL ? Yours is the 1st that I remember from back when I joined AS.
I hope all's well with you and yours. Merry Christmas.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 21, 2011)

Brad, is part of the handle mount you need? 







Do you have a part number for the other pieces you need?


----------



## parrisw (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok, found the part numbers, I don't have the other pieces. But those I posted have a number on the bag of 1107 791 9000, but the 090G list's those as 1109 791 9000, now I don't know if these are labeled wrong or if they'll work??? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 21, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Ok, found the part numbers, I don't have the other pieces. But those I posted have a number on the bag of 1107 791 9000, but the 090G list's those as 1109 791 9000, now I don't know if these are labeled wrong or if they'll work??? Anyone? Anyone?



That piece will work for the upper part of the handle, but that lower bracket is a pain in the butt to find. 
There was one member here that needed one and it took him over a year to find it. 
I'll have the shop call Intermountain Stihl distributors tomorrow and see if they have it in old stock.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2011)

Will, thanks for looking, but that is not the part I need. I need PN 1109 791 1900.

JJ, thanks for the help. I sure hope someone can come up with one.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Will, thanks for looking, but that is not the part I need. I need PN 1109 791 1900.
> 
> JJ, thanks for the help. I sure hope someone can come up with one.



Thought so. Was worth a shot. Looked the same. LOL


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 21, 2011)

if worse comes to worse, and you can't find them at all, I can machine some and get them to you if you can get me some specs/rough drawings etc.
Wouldn't be "mint" but it'd be better than not having anything. I've got the aluminum here.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice. 

Very, very nice.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> if worse comes to worse, and you can't find them at all, I can machine some and get them to you if you can get me some specs/rough drawings etc.
> Wouldn't be "mint" but it'd be better than not having anything. I've got the aluminum here.



I've got one on my 090G to model it off of.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 21, 2011)

I am sure one will float up!!

I know this guy who knows this guy!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I am sure one will float up!!
> 
> I know this guy who knows this guy!



I was hoping you'd show up sooner than later


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I was hoping you'd show up sooner than later



I think JJ has a better chance, but I know were there could possibly be one I will steal for the cause.
(I am talking mission impossible, A-team style recon and seizure type crap) Very deep stuff!
And a good chance Rob spilled the beans!!! Looks like I will have to have a talk with him!!!
Besides that part and a handful others for the 090G, you have a better chance getting the guys wife.

*If, if I am able to!!
This is not really to just help "stumpy", but to help stumpy get out of the chicken coop!!!*


----------



## JoshF (Dec 21, 2011)

A-team style recon? im not visually the same as mr. T but do have a valid michigan drivers license! would that help?


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 21, 2011)

JoshF said:


> A-team style recon? im not visually the same as mr. T but do have a valid michigan drivers license! would that help?



*Your in!* You have met the needed qualifications!
But first, I need a half dozen shots of courage! (Wild Turkey).
That means your driving!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 21, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> *Your in!* You have met the needed qualifications!
> But first, I need a half dozen shots of courage! (Wild Turkey).
> That means your driving!




HEY!

If you haven't left yet, bring jumper cables. Left my doom light on.............................


----------



## JoshF (Dec 21, 2011)

wow wild turkey makes an amazing whiskey. american honey i think? very good. we'll need to procur a van


----------



## JoshF (Dec 21, 2011)

lent mine to the nieghbor. end is burned off now. havent fixed yet.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 21, 2011)

JoshF said:


> wow wild turkey makes an amazing whiskey. american honey i think? very good. we'll need to procur a van



Southern Comfort is better :msp_tongue:


----------



## kev1n (Dec 21, 2011)

Brad, you have one serious case of OCD. I love the way you can't get a good nights sleep until a project is done. I saw the video of you running your 090G a while back and personally I think I would hurt myself running a gear drive with that much displacement (((insert shaking in my boots smiley here))).

Just a thought here, it looks like the charity auction saws are bringing in more cash than ebay could ever bring in and at least a guy here would win it and maybe auction it.

I sure hope stumpy and family have a Merry Christmas with all the Christmas spirit flowing around this site.
Merry Christmas all, Kevin


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 22, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Didn't you start this whole helping others auction thing ? I think it was for your BIL ? Yours is the 1st that I remember from back when I joined AS.
> I hope all's well with you and yours. Merry Christmas.



Brian, I wish that I could lay claim to that lofty post, but alas it was not me. To be honest I don't know who started the first one, but he (or she) is to be applauded. I have donated to all of them that I am aware of, sometimes larger amounts, sometimes smaller, but I think these are great endeavors and worth participating. 

WSC and paccity and Brad and the many many others who have undertaken this are what makes this such a great site, and should be applauded and lauded. JR


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 22, 2011)

JoshF said:


> wow wild turkey makes an amazing whiskey. american honey i think?


Their "Rare Bird" is really good, imho.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2011)

jra1100 said:


> Brian, I wish that I could lay claim to that lofty post, but alas it was not me. To be honest I don't know who started the first one, but he (or she) is to be applauded. I have donated to all of them that I am aware of, sometimes larger amounts, sometimes smaller, but I think these are great endeavors and worth participating.
> 
> WSC and paccity and Brad and the many many others who have undertaken this are what makes this such a great site, and should be applauded and lauded. JR



Are you guys Talking about SteveH? That is the first one I remember. His BIL saw got crushed we replaced it.

Edit: Brad done a great job on that 026.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 22, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are you guys Talking about SteveH? That is the first one I remember. His BIL saw got crushed we replaced it.
> 
> Edit: Brad done a great job on that 026.



I think that's the one. Not sure how I pinned it on JR.
Also, I think Brad has played a major role in all of them.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds like it's time to start begging and watching Ebay. This saw is to valuable to sell incomplete. Hopefully the fine gentlemen on AS here can bail me out



I have my best hound dog looking into it. Just faxed him over Brads pics and the PN#.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2011)

Also found this? Should link directly to the PN#. Not sure if I'm supposed to post a link, but I'm just trying to help Stumpy.

Husqvarna Chainsaw Chainsaws | Power Equipment | Small Engines | Lawn Equipment - Norwalk Power Equipment Company


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2011)

GOOD NEWS. 
I FOUND A HANDLE BAR MOUNT.
I ORDERED IT AND SHOULD BE ON ITS WAY!!!!!!!

BRAD, I WILL NEED YOUR MAILING ADDRESS.

THIS IS A BRAND NEW.....NOS BRACKET

uttahere2:

Add: This is an OEM STIHL bracket !!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2011)

That is awesome info! Thanks for the help!


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 22, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are you guys Talking about SteveH? That is the first one I remember. His BIL saw got crushed we replaced it.
> 
> Edit: Brad done a great job on that 026.



Yeah that sounds right. I continue to be in awe of the spirit shown by the members of this site. Brad has pulled more than his weight, that's for sure. I wonder how many hours his days have. I can't get half as much done in 24 hours as he does, his days must have 30 hours or more in them. I suppose it is possible that he is more efficient than I.

I'm pretty sure that Brad would claim he is just one of many, and I suppose that is right, they just keep getting better. JR


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That is awesome info! Thanks for the help!



Anything else I can do, just let me know. I'll try my best!


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 22, 2011)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Anything else I can do, just let me know. I'll try my best!



Excellent work on finding that bracket...did you find dealer old inventory or did your distributor have it?

We go through Intermountain Stihl, they have all kinds of rare and odd old stock. I found a muffler cover
for an 041G that way.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Excellent work on finding that bracket...did you find dealer old inventory or did your distributor have it?
> 
> We go through Intermountain Stihl, they have all kinds of rare and odd old stock. I found a muffler cover
> for an 041G that way.



Not quite sure how or where my buddy found it, but it sounds like he found it from the distributor. Either way, he found it and thats all that matters I guess. He's the head mechanic @ one of my local STIHL dealerships.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 22, 2011)

adirondackstihl said:


> good news.
> I found a handle bar mount.
> I ordered it and should be on its way!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



repped


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2011)

The handle is on it's way to Michigan to be welded, and the muffler on it's way to northern Ohio. I hope to pick up most of the parts this evening at the dealer.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 22, 2011)

Finding that bracket NOS is a feat!!!!
Those are right up there with the 041g muffler guards!

And even a better feat for the purpose!!!!!!

Topnotch adirondackstihl!!!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Ok, found the part numbers, I don't have the other pieces. But those I posted have a number on the bag of 1107 791 9000, but the 090G list's those as 1109 791 9000, now I don't know if these are labeled wrong or if they'll work??? Anyone? Anyone?



That is the correct PN# for the clamp portion of the lower bar mount. Should mate perfectly with PN# 1109 791 1900 which I ordered for Brad.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the clamp part, just not the support.


----------



## JDNicol (Dec 22, 2011)

The adapter I mentioned earlier;





















I did this a while ago just to see that it could be done. Hopefully you won't have too many problems finding a NOS/good used one.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice. That's exactly what it needs.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I have the clamp part, just not the support.



10-4 :msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2011)

A big thank you is order for Teddy.Scout and ugl. Teddy is going to do his magic on the muffler, blasting it clean, brazing the holes, and whatever else he has in mind for it. Ugl is having the handle welded for me. I believe he said the welder has experience welding on nuclear subs. Thanks guys!

I got most of the parts from the dealer today. Of course, the handle support was on back order, where it will probably remain forever, lol. I removed the carb, installed the oil pump impulse hose, fuel line, installed a rebuild kit in the carb, and replaced the fuel cap o-ring. As soon as I get the handle bar, muffler, and handle bar support, she'll be ready to go. Unfortunately, I don't expect all that to come together until after New Years.







I got the hardware for the upper handle mount.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, and Teddy.Scout has a throttle lock for it too!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking very good!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2011)

Tell me what you guys think. Would it be worth purchasing a 36" hard nose or roller nose bar and 1/2" chain for this saw before selling it? I can borrow the B&C from my 090G to make test cuts and a vid to sell it with. But, how might it affect the selling price with the saw missing the bar and hard to find 1/2" chain?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking real good Brad. I would love to run one of those once. What rpm do they run at, just curious.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 22, 2011)

Put a bar and chain on it, I want to buy it complete.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon has two new Oregon #32 chains we could buy. One has 58DL and the other 62DL. My 36 Stihl Duromatic bar takes 84DL. I would put the two chains together and have 36DL left over. The chain is $1/DL, so would cost $120. I don't know what a 36" Duromatic would cost. What says the masses? This isn't my saw or my money. I just want to maximize the returns on investment.

1-loop of #32 Oregon 0.63 58 drivers-new
1-loop of #32 Oregon 0.63 62 drivers-new
$1/DL


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2011)

How much can someone get a 3002 000 8052 for? That's a 36 Duromatic bar.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 22, 2011)

*Upper handle mount hardware?*

Brad

Do you have all of what you need, or is it coming, for mounting the upper handle mount? If not, I or someone could draw it up in 3D and someone with a CNC mill could cut it out for you.


Dan


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Tell me what you guys think. Would it be worth purchasing a 36" hard nose or roller nose bar and 1/2" chain for this saw before selling it? I can borrow the B&C from my 090G to make test cuts and a vid to sell it with. But, how might it affect the selling price with the saw missing the bar and hard to find 1/2" chain?


*
I got that crap on lock down too!*

*I am thinking:*
*40+" Stihl Duramatic with one loop of each of the following. (3 loops total)*
*-Loop of 1/2"
-Loop of .404
-Loop of 3/8 RS
All running .063 gauge.*
*
Any thoughts.
This would be a great saw for GTG's and all around use! (bucking, felling, milling, showing off, ect.)*


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 23, 2011)

Matt- does the saw have sprockets enough to support all those pitches of chain? 

Brad, I'll have a look through my bars tomorrow and see what I can come up with. 
I'm assuming the saw has a 1/2" sprocket now.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 23, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Matt- does the saw have sprockets enough to support all those pitches of chain?
> 
> Brad, I'll have a look through my bars tomorrow and see what I can come up with.
> I'm assuming the saw has a 1/2" sprocket now.



*Sprocket:
Just one JJ!*


----------



## paccity (Dec 23, 2011)

i was hopeing that saw would have one of thoughs one day.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 23, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> *Sprocket:
> Just one JJ!*



Ok, that levels the playing field. I'll see if I can come up with a bar.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 23, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Ok, that levels the playing field. I'll see if I can come up with a bar.



It may be easier (and a bit deeper!! LOL) 
For me to just use a bar here to get drive links right.
For auction reasons, I have some REAL CLEAN Duromatics I have never used.
This seems to be the best use of one!!!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 23, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> *
> I got that crap on lock down too!*
> 
> *I am thinking:*
> ...




*Brad, I will supply the:
-badass rim sprocket
-duromatic bar
-rims (all needed)
-and chains for each

This should make a NICE package.


The wife sanctioned all this since stumpy has Mastiffs!*


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 23, 2011)

That's one cool donation Matt. I can find something cool to throw in as well.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 23, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> That's one cool donation Matt. I can find something cool to throw in as well.




JJ,
I can-could only beg borrow and steal,
You have the WEST COAST connections!!!!!
Remember, George Washington took all of our big trees here in Ohio!



After lying out chain, and measuring links and finding the straps I have a solid 1.25 hours of sleep before getting back on the poles and connecting wires!! "Stay thirsty my friends"..................


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## RandyMac (Dec 23, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> That's one cool donation Matt. I can find something cool to throw in as well.



Send them a 100" DF.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 23, 2011)

Is it possible to give a general rep here on this site for all participants? :msp_thumbsup:

Maybe some Mod can come by and help me out. 

7


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> *Brad, I will supply the:
> -badass rim sprocket
> -duromatic bar
> -rims (all needed)
> ...



I think he stepped up to the plate and knocked it out of the park. Thanks man.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 23, 2011)

I have not read through the Stumpy thread completely. Are you guys are doing another charity auction, I would wait until tax time to do it. Right now many folks are Christmas broke. There is alot of value here with a perfect 090G and the bars etc. I doubt very many folks have $2500+ to throw at it this time of year.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> *Brad, I will supply the:
> -badass rim sprocket
> -duromatic bar
> -rims (all needed)
> ...





Jacob J. said:


> That's one cool donation Matt. I can find something cool to throw in as well.



You guys are absolutely OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe the generosity! This is awesome.

I've got a serious issue though. I cannot get the existing sprocket off, short of cutting it off. Trust me, I've tried! None of my pullers can get behind it. The service manual mentions a puller, but I'm sure they're unobtanium. I hate to trash a good sprocket. Anyone have a puller that would work, or some other idea?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

Saw Dr. said:


> I have not read through the Stumpy thread completely. Are you guys doing another charity auction? If auction, I would wait until tax time to do it. Right now many folks are Christmas broke. There is alot of value here with a perfect 090G and the bars etc. I doubt very many folks have $2500+ to throw at it this time of year.



The plan has been to Ebay it. Howwever, I've considered what you're saying on the shortage of funds at this time of year. Also, *I'd LOVE to see someone on this forum get this saw*. You know, kind of like keeping it in the family. How about an auction right here on AS? Or, would that get too sticky? We don't want this saw to end up causing any hard feelings amongst ourselves. Anyone got any ideas? Personally, I'd want to see a reserve of $1500. I feel the saw is worth somewhere between $1500-$2500.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Tell me what you guys think. Would it be worth purchasing a 36" hard nose or roller nose bar and 1/2" chain for this saw before selling it? I can borrow the B&C from my 090G to make test cuts and a vid to sell it with. But, how might it affect the selling price with the saw missing the bar and hard to find 1/2" chain?



Go .404 and 36" Hardnose


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Go .404 and 36" Hardnose



Look at the incredible donation above. The saw will be sold with a rim drive adapter and will come with 3 loops of chain, 3/8, .404, and 1/2"!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> After lying out chain, and measuring links and finding the straps I have a solid 1.25 hours of sleep before getting back on the poles and connecting wires!! "Stay thirsty my friends"..................



And I thought I was OCD! You be careful out there today, you hear!


----------



## dave k (Dec 23, 2011)

I see you have a problem with pullers Brad but you are also required to heat the G sprocket off as per the Stihl workshop manual.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

dave k said:


> I see you have a problem with pullers Brad but you are also required to heat the G sprocket off as per the Stihl workshop manual.



The manual specifies a puller for removal, and heat for installation. I already tried heat for removal, but don't have the needed puller. I may just have to sacrifice one of mine and grind the ends down so that they can get behind it. Rather than risk damaging the saw, I just gave up on it, not thinking it was going to be replaced anyway. It almost looks like the key is partially sheared, really locking that bad boy on there. Either that, or the key isn't as wide as the keyway.


----------



## JDNicol (Dec 23, 2011)

Surely one of the "C" type jaw pullers could get behind it? 
Like this;






My info says the OEM 1109 890 4401 puller became NLA from 1998.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 23, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> *Sprocket:
> Just one JJ!*



Did you steal that specimen jar from the fertility clinic. Hope you washed it out.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The plan has been to Ebay it. Howwever, I've considered what you're saying on the shortage of funds at this time of year. Also, *I'd LOVE to see someone on this forum get this saw*. You know, kind of like keeping it in the family. How about an auction right here on AS? Or, would that get too sticky? We don't want this saw to end up causing any hard feelings amongst ourselves. Anyone got any ideas? Personally, I'd want to see a reserve of $1500. I feel the saw is worth somewhere between $1500-$2500.



Put me down for $1500. Just dont tell my wife.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

JDNicol said:


> Surely one of the "C" type jaw pullers could get behind it?
> 
> My info says the OEM 1109 890 4401 puller became NLA from 1998.



I have one of those. There is not enough real estate around the gear to use that kind of puller.


----------



## john taliaferro (Dec 23, 2011)

got a duro 36 '' in box un open if needed .


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 23, 2011)

Lets keep it in the family. To heck with Ebay. Might get more money but I almost doubt it. This thing is going to be too sweet to let some stranger get it, at least anyone stranger than me.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 23, 2011)

Heat the pee out of the PTO side.
Grab it and pull! You might have to try the heat several times to work.
They are put on to stay! Just have to help it.
Heat-heat-heat! And a little pressure!

Order a PTO drive (final drive) seal!
The heat will trash it!

Or pack the seal area in thin cotton fabric strips! LOL!! 
Actually got in a 090g that was done that way! Didn't notice it till I swapped gears,
It was a nice field repair!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Heat the pee out of the PTO side.
> Grab it and pull! You might have to try the heat several times to work.
> They are put on to stay! Just have to help it.
> Heat-heat-heat! And a little pressure!



What do you use to pull it?


----------



## 54stude (Dec 23, 2011)

I would love to see this saw auctioned off here on AS! 

I think this saw could build at least $2,500 in donations at a minimum based on how the mission backpack saw has done both times.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 23, 2011)

Brad, what do you have handy for a welder? I can walk you through building a puller if you're so inclined.

You need and extension nut, ready rod, some scrap mild strap, some small nuts and bolts, and an old lawnmower blade.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Brad, what do you have handy for a welder? I can walk you through building a puller if you're so inclined.
> 
> You need and extension nut, ready rod, some scrap mild strap, some small nuts and bolts, and an old lawnmower blade.



I have a decent little mig. 

I could pick up a cheap 2-3 jaw puller, but I doubt the jaws can get behind the gear. It's very close to the case. Perhaps I can grind them down, and hopefully not break them off.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I have a decent little mig.
> 
> I could pick up a cheap 2-3 jaw puller, but I doubt the jaws can get behind the gear. It's very close to the case. Perhaps I can grind them down, and hopefully not break them off.



That's what the lawnmower blade is for, to make your own pulling arms. What's the clearance you have ? 1/8", 3/16"?

Actually, make your own arms out of the blade, and match them to one of your existing puller bodies.

I can call and walk you through it if'n ya want.


----------



## paccity (Dec 23, 2011)

brad. maybe it,s time to sacrifice that sprocket. dremell and split it. it,s a shame but there seems to be plenty of the 1/2" sprockets around. as far as moding a puller goes i've got a drawer full of one off pullers i've had to make over the years. sorry that things being a pain.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> That's what the lawnmower blade is for, to make your own pulling arms. What's the clearance you have ? 1/8", 3/16"?
> 
> Actually, make your own arms out of the blade, and match them to one of your existing puller bodies.
> 
> I can call and walk you through it if'n ya want.



I'll take all the help I can get! I just don't want to mess up this saw. I've put heat to it, but don't want to burn up the finish. I haven't tried a proper puller yet though. Between the two, it should come off. Taking a cutoff wheel and splitting it is sounding mighty inviting about right now. PM me your number and maybe I can give you a call this evening.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey, you know that 'pecking tool' that comes in cheap air tool kits, that most people dont know what it's for?

It's for pulling things. Peck on it, spray WATER on it, and it will come off. 

Unbelieveable I know, but true.

Gotta run to the airport.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 23, 2011)

Brad with heat, you just need pressure.
Not necessarily a puller.

If you end up grinding it off, shield the case.

If you have a mig, tab weld 3 spot and pull from there, then clean off the tabs when off.


As parrisw once told me, just pull it off!!!


----------



## jbighump (Dec 23, 2011)

just read this from start to finish and WOW! the people here are amazing donating all the parts and brad donating all the hard work this site and the wonderful people here are what makes me stay glued to it:hmm3grin2orange: wish i had some parts to give or some money to buy this monster and help out a fellow member... i hope someone here gets this thing and appriciates its history and the cause behind it ,,,happy holidays to all


----------



## atvguns (Dec 23, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Lets keep it in the family. To heck with Ebay. Might get more money but I almost doubt it. This thing is going to be too sweet to let some stranger get it, at least anyone stranger than me.





54stude said:


> I would love to see this saw auctioned off here on AS!
> 
> I think this saw could build at least $2,500 in donations at a minimum based on how the mission backpack saw has done both times.


 I know my vote don't count for much and it should ultimately be up to the guys that are dontaing the saw,parts and labor to decide how to do it, but I would also like to see it go to a AS member


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'll take all the help I can get! I just don't want to mess up this saw. I've put heat to it, but don't want to burn up the finish. I haven't tried a proper puller yet though. Between the two, it should come off. Taking a cutoff wheel and splitting it is sounding mighty inviting about right now. PM me your number and maybe I can give you a call this evening.



I still got ya programmed in. . . Unless you changed your number?


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 23, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I still got ya programmed in. . . Unless you changed your number?



Just called and it went right to voicemail. . . Unless it's not your number anymore. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 23, 2011)

if ya got a welder, just weld a chain to it and tie the chain to your truck... done deal... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 23, 2011)

The story behind this saw should help get the price up I would think?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 23, 2011)

I already bid 1500 on it and now I am going to 1600. I am bidding against myself. Again please dont tell my wife.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 24, 2011)

:monkey:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 24, 2011)

*I will get a picture of my Bar and chain donation up here after lunch,


Just sitting here chomping at the bit to do a "Steve Austin" job on the muffler,
"I have the technology"!*


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Eve everyone. I haven't messed with the sprocket and probably won't until next week. You all will be the first to know when it POPS off


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 24, 2011)

Muffler arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(odd I am excited! Most off the time 090G's and 090G parts NEVER leave!!! LOL)
Will jump right on it and keep all posted!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Muffler arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (odd I am excited! Most off the time 090G's and 090G parts NEVER leave!!! LOL)
> Will jump right on it and keep all posted!



I hope this one leaves.........in better condition than it arrived! Pretty ate up isn't it? I hope you can do something with it. Thanks again for your help and donations!!! BTW, I'm looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I hope this one leaves.........in better condition than it arrived! Pretty ate up isn't it? I hope you can do something with it. Thanks again for your help and donations!!! BTW, I'm looking forward to the pics.



Easy fix Brad!
Just time and brazing sticks!!!
May split it and clean-repair it from the inside, will see here in a hour or so how bad the rust penetrated!
Either way she will be good to go!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 24, 2011)

Brad, send me a Pm if you want me to make arms for your puller, I can box them with your hook. This weekend is shot for playing with steel, but they can be in the mail by next week.

I'd just need some basic dimensions.


----------



## Beer Gut (Dec 24, 2011)

This thing is going to be awesome can't wait to see it done, and to see bidding start.. Pretty cool to all involved in this project!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 24, 2011)

Beer Gut said:


> This thing is going to be awesome can't wait to see it done, and to see bidding start.. Pretty cool to all involved in this project!!!:msp_thumbup:



The most important participant hasn't shown himself, yet.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 24, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> The most important participant hasn't shown himself, yet.



Santa is comming tonight & he doesn't like to be seen.:hmm3grin2orange:

I'm not sure what to say about this project. It's seems a lil unreal to me yet that ya'll are goin through all this trouble to help me out. Thanks guys. That saw is gonna turn out sweet. 

Brad, take a break from it & next time you mess with it that sprocket will jump off right into yer hands.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Stumpy. I am looking forward to the Stumpy is up, and running thread! Coming soon I hope.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Brad, take a break from it & next time you mess with it that sprocket will jump off right into yer hands.



I am I didn't work on it yesterday, today, nor will I be tomorrow. Time for some R&R.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Easy fix Brad!
> Just time and brazing sticks!!!
> May split it and clean-repair it from the inside, will see here in a hour or so how bad the rust penetrated!
> Either way she will be good to go!



hey Matt,
how's about some pix of the brazing process. been wanting to learn about brazing but right now don't have a clue. would be way cool if you could.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2011)

Hard to argue with that. You make some very good points.


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Dec 25, 2011)

I know that I'm a very junior member here so whatever you guys decide suits me fine. If you're going to have a minimum post count perhaps you should consider how long someone has been here too? Maybe you should stipulate having to be a member for a minimum of 1 year? I know that would omit me but that's OK. I fully understand wanting this special piece to go to someone that will appreciate it.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 25, 2011)

All right,
*Your doing the work!*

But I have many friends here who visit daily, but don't post!
*Just like at the bar, the OL'man in the corner is the guy I drink with!
Not the loud mouth know it all, that talks just to be heard!*

How about a 6 month member requirement?
*But I really feel it should be open to any one!!!!*

We all know how CAD is!
One saw leads to 4 saws by months end!

*I hope some one that couldn't normally afford such a saw wins it!!*
(but I will have my fingers crossed as well! I would and do want it!!!!)

I remember I came here looking for Husky 141 info,
Now I am donating a Stihl 090G rim sprocket!

*"Forgetting were you came from, leads you no further then where you started"* _My grandpa_.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 25, 2011)

I edited my post as my wife said my grammar sucks!

And to add, *the auction should be open to ALL!*


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2011)

I would never exclude someone with 196 posts. 

Iif someone reads here but doesn't post, then they're not a participant in the forum. I want to see this saw go to the person that appreciates it the most, not necessarily just someone that can't normally afford one. Too often, that which is free, is not appreciated. The last thing I want is for this to become contentious. 

I simply want to see the most money raised for Stumpy, and the saw go to an *active *AS member that would most appreciate it. Is there a way to combine the two? That's what we're trying to figure out here.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 25, 2011)

Brad, 

The network of backwood, gun totten, anti gov. people here.
Hate to be the one who wins it and hustles it off! (*but sanction using it like they stole it!! As I would!!*)

Please refer to either Videos!

*First Vid:* for the old generations!
*Second Vid:* for the youger cats!

Military Tribute: Hank Jr.; Country Boy Can Survive - YouTube
<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FIWb8HJ5gLo?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FIWb8HJ5gLo?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>



Military Tribute: Hank Jr.; Country Boy Can Survive - YouTube
<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/np3pU-dLok4?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/np3pU-dLok4?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


Nuff said!
*Oh ya, hope all Xmas was AWESOME!!!!*


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Brad,
> 
> The network of backwood, gun totten, anti gov. people here.
> Hate to be the one who wins it and hustles it off! (*but sanction using it like they stole it!! As I would!!*)



Lol, they'd be hunted down and shot on the spot


----------



## Freehand (Dec 25, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## atvguns (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe set the ticket price at $25 that would cut out most of the guys that don't care about the saw or the cause it is going for. just a thought I will go back to my corner now


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 25, 2011)

wonder where i fit in ? 149 posts with this 1 i'll be up to 150  is that enough to mingle with the big boys??? O yeah i only joined on the 11th of Nov 2011 :msp_sad: maybe I'm not worthy ??? I wish i could help ya stumpy but I haven't earned my points yet .....O-well just thinking out loud like an aussie  .........Love the saw by the way, and wish all the best with making lots of cash for stumpy, lets hope we all stay focused on the cause !!!!


----------



## Beer Gut (Dec 25, 2011)

WidowMaker1 said:


> wonder where i fit in ? 149 posts with this 1 i'll be up to 150  is that enough to mingle with the big boys??? O yeah i only joined on the 11th of Nov 2011 :msp_sad: maybe I'm not worthy ??? I wish i could help ya stumpy but I haven't earned my points yet .....O-well just thinking out loud like an aussie  .........Love the saw by the way, and wish all the best with making lots of cash for stumpy, lets hope we all stay focused on the cause !!!!



I'm kinda on the same page not mad or anything, but was hoping to participate. I'll support whatever..:msp_sad:


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Beer Gut said:


> I'm kinda on the same page not mad or anything, but was hoping to participate. I'll support whatever..:msp_sad:


 what ever they decide is fine with me !!! ...might leave a little sour taste about a few tho ?? its a good cause just hope some don't go looking for glory


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2011)

Again, I'm not talking about excluding someone with 150-200 posts. In thinking more like 50. We are a community here. This entire contribution is about this community helping one of it's own. To say that you're not interested in contributing unless it's sold or given away in the manner you think it should be, well, that goes against the very spirit of this thing. I'm stating some opinions here, but I'll support whatever we decide. I would ask that all of you do the same.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 25, 2011)

What's that smell :fart:?


Some thoughts :monkey: are best left unexpressed :taped:.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 25, 2011)

If I were to get my hands on it......I'd run the piss out of it.......and I think Paccity would like that.....just a saw, but Stumpy's a little more than just a saw.....whatever does the most for him- Happy Holidays - Sam


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 25, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I would never exclude someone with 196 posts.
> 
> Iif someone reads here but doesn't post, then they're not a participant in the forum. I want to see this saw go to the person that appreciates it the most, not necessarily just someone that can't normally afford one. Too often, that which is free, is not appreciated. The last thing I want is for this to become contentious.
> 
> I simply want to see the most money raised for Stumpy, and the saw go to an *active *AS member that would most appreciate it. Is there a way to combine the two? That's what we're trying to figure out here.



If they were to win, then it would be only fitting that they would get to look at the saw, rather than own it. Fair is Fair.


----------



## little possum (Dec 25, 2011)

Didnt mean to stir the pot too bad. I do apologize. There is also the RR/EC Dolmar, and the charity being held in the Help Stumpy thread. Plenty of ways to get in and help out. 


And really dont care to own many more saws. But would be nice if somebody would win the charity whatever, so I can at least say I ran a 090G


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 25, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Again, I'm not talking about excluding someone with 150-200 posts. In thinking more like 50. We are a community here. This entire contribution is about this community helping one of it's own. To say that you're not interested in contributing unless it's sold or given away in the manner you think it should be, well, that goes against the very spirit of this thing. I'm stating some opinions here, but I'll support whatever we decide. I would ask that all of you do the same.



As long as it is fair and achieves the stated objectives.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2011)

Guys, I'm not trying to stir the pot here. I simply stated some of my thoughts, looking for your feedback. Don't go and make a bigger deal out of this than it is.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2011)

Besides, it's not my decision how this saw should be sold . That should ultimately be Pacity's. I will defer to what he wishes. After all, it is his saw.


----------



## paccity (Dec 25, 2011)

well not that i carry much weight around here, but my sole porpose was to donate what i thought was the most valuable hunk of metal i had for the cause, like i said when i first threw this up here i don't care if it get's 5 or 5000 buck's . i really thank every one that has put there time and part's to make this happen. i really don't want a big @@@@@ match over how. it sould be over why. so sorry for the rant but look at the big picture on what this was for to beginwith. thank's . fraser.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Im just thinking outside the box on this one, lol ...its kinda traditional an old school but used to work :smile2: step 1. Stihl 090G charity auction tickets $20ea (or more) open to all. > 2. Wait until a reasonable Price reserve is met in a certain time frame > 3. Money goes to Stumpy!  Draw the charity > 4. Winning ticket gets the saw ! 5.  we all be happy campers


----------



## paccity (Dec 25, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Besides, it's not my decision how this saw should be sold or raffled. That should ultimately be Pacity's. I will defer to what he wishes. After all, it is his saw.



sorry i'm a slow typer , i don't want to upset anyone here on how it sould be done. i would like to stay neutral on it . but maybe have a poll on what the members here would want? afterall it is all about the members for the member. fraser.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 25, 2011)

paccity said:


> sorry i'm a slow typer , i don't want to upset anyone here on how it sould be done. i would like to stay neutral on it . but maybe have a poll on what the members here would want? afterall it is all about the members for the member. fraser.



How come no one has quoted the sawed off guy, as to what his opinion is?

After all, he has a dog in the hunt.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 25, 2011)

paccity said:


> sorry i'm a slow typer , i don't want to upset anyone here on how it sould be done. i would like to stay neutral on it . but maybe have a poll on what the members here would want? afterall it is all about the members for the member. fraser.



Here is a question to Paccity: Would you _consider_ buying it back in an auction?

This should shed some new light on the situation. For those of you that are capable of seeing the light.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 25, 2011)

my guess would be since this is an as community pulling together to help a member everyone being included was the intent from the beginning. or is there a club i dont know about and including everyone is how you maximize the return.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 25, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> All right,
> *Your doing the work!*
> 
> But I have many friends here who visit daily, but don't post!
> ...



One of the best posts I've read on Arboristsite. Thanks Matt  


Damn Brad, quit thinking out loud for Pete's sake!!!!!!

I understand what you are saying but this is just a dang chainsaw. I have a good friend that says "It is what it is"..... well it is ain't it?????????

:msp_biggrin:

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 25, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> If I were to get my hands on it......I'd run the piss out of it.......and I think Paccity would like that


 I'm with you brother ...that saw needs to drink fuel and spit chips ,not die on some bloody shelf


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2011)

Pacity, I fully understand you choosing to remain neutral. However, I will not make this decision on my own. I will confer with a couple gentlemen that I trust, and what they say will go. I'll report back at a later date.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 25, 2011)

paccity said:


> well not that i carry much weight around here, but my sole porpose was to donate what i thought was the most valuable hunk of metal i had for the cause, like i said when i first threw this up here i don't care if it get's 5 or 5000 buck's . i really thank every one that has put there time and part's to make this happen. i really don't want a big @@@@@ match over how. it sould be over why. so sorry for the rant but look at the big picture on what this was for to beginwith. thank's . fraser.



Didn't sound like a rant to me. The generosity you've displayed is charactaristic of the timber industry as I know it, and why I'm very proud to be a part of it. We help those in need of help. You've made one hell of a fine gesture and there is no need to apologize for your kind heartedness. Thanks for being a positive rep for what we do. This'll all get squared away and Stumpy'll be back to building his hot-rods. If there is a way to donate directly to Stumpy, I'd like to hear about it. Merry x-mas - Sam


----------



## paccity (Dec 25, 2011)

thank you sam, and a merryxmass to you and all.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 26, 2011)

Charity auction it im in. Auction it and I may wind up with a second mortgage. I would love to own/run this saw. Do I need it? Well not really. Do I want it? Very much so. Can I afford it? Who can? I am sure alot of others here are in the same boat. I would appreciate owning it and using it so you may as well just ship it here. Me and my wife would be glad to drive down to stumpys and help out. I am a piss poor carpenter but my wife can cook well and I do have alot of venison.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## paccity (Dec 26, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Here is a question to Paccity: Would you _consider_ buying it back in an auction?
> 
> This should shed some new light on the situation. For those of you that are capable of seeing the light.


no i would not. in an auction or charity. i've stated my motivations. i would just like to see whom ever gets it enjoys it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 26, 2011)

Not sure if stating my opinion is proper etiquette or not. Since the funds will be going to me. I'm trying to look at it from the other side of the fence. All suggestions that have been made here are worth evaluating. 
I feel like the best way for this saw to find it's proper home & fulfill it's cause is to just charity it off. Exclude no one, set it up as any other charity. Just my opinion. Which is worth about as much as tits on a boar hog.

We cannot control what happens to the saw after the charity. No need to try and do so. It may sound funny to some & I hope I don't offend anybody by saying this but allot (if not all) of whats going on is being orchestrated by God. Leave it up to him to see fit what the outcome will be & all will be OK. 

I'm not really likeing what I'm seeing in this thread. It's got real potential to being really volatile. Sorry if this sounds rude, just don't want any squabbleing over this situation. The fact that this rare of a saw was donated for me is beyond my comprehension, but lets not over think the situation here. 

If I have stepped on any toes or made it sound like I was singleing anybody out. That's not my intention. Just want express my view of things.

As far as the saw finding a proper home. Nothing would tickle me more than knowing it went to somebody that will truely appreciate what it is.
To be honest I feel bad about most of the saws I lost. Most were just a collectors item to me. With no real need or purpose other than fulfilling my dream of owning certain saws. Some of them I was thinking of selling so that they would go to someone that would use them more. Now they are just a pile of ash with very few remnants of what they used to be. Nothing more I can do about that now. 

Not sure If I have a real point to this other than we are not in full control of how things turn out. Do things for the right reason & let God deal with the outcome. 

Alright, I'm done. And thanks to all that are in on this project. 

PS. If I'm outa line in any way please PM me & I will edit this post to just say Merry Christmas


----------



## parrisw (Dec 26, 2011)

Nobody here should have to say who deserves the saw more, or say that this person appreciates it more then the next. What a load of BS, that is selfish. I could care less who gets it.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 26, 2011)

I forgot to say it earlier. For this charity auction, I'm hiring Steve to buy my tickets!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm looking at it as a fresh start. 2012 will be a new beginning. I'm about ready to open the gate & let the first projects start headin this way. I want to git some of the salvageable saws squared away & git used to my coop a bit before I start doin any major builds. 
I'll be headin to Little Rock, AR this week to pick up a tig rig that A member here (Hank Chinaski) is gonna let me use for a while.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 26, 2011)

Right on Stumpy! Merry Xmas my friend!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 26, 2011)

I will speak for it then!
It is a 090G! A real saw! So let's act like we have a pair!

Give me your weak, poor, hurt, homeless.
Wait, wait.
I mean give me your drooling, CAD induced, 2 stroke, gear loving chainsaw freaks!
ALL are welcome to DONATE $10 for a ticket to win it!

(look at the 460 from Scooterbum (good man) If you think the saw is worth more, your wrong!)

And $10 can buy Stumpy that ratchet we take for granted!
Also some here will be pressed to give that! Times are tough right now guys!!!
I hate to think some one that would cherish(sleep with) this saw is excluded due to not having the $25 donation minimal! Come on! 

Again! 

All are welcome to donate! $10 per ticket!
Brad and paccity set the date.
I am only speaking up, not out of turn! My balls are big enough to and to run them!!!!

THIS SAW IS FOR STUMPY, INCLUDING MY CONTRABUTION!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> ...........If someone reads here but doesn't post, then they're not a participant in the forum. ..............



Well after being here just shy of 10 years I am out as this my first post in this thread. I see no reason it making posts just to make posts. In any event if you want to get the gear off you can call me. I believe my puller is laying here somewhere. I have had to pull a few gears over the years off both the 090G and BLK saws


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 26, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I will speak for it then!
> It is a 090G! A real saw! So let's act like we have a pair!
> 
> Give me your weak, poor, hurt, homeless.
> ...



Don't be shy, let us know how you really feel.:hmm3grin2orange:
If this saw only brings in $50.00 then I'll still feel very blessed. Just the donation of the saw, parts, & labor that are going into it are simply awesome.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 26, 2011)

Bill G said:


> Well after being here just shy of 10 years I am out as this my first post in this thread because I see no reason it making posts just to make posts. I any event if you want to get the gear off yopu can call me. I believe my puller is laying here somewhere. I have had to pull a few over the years off both the 090G and BLK saws



I believe Brad was suggesting overall posts, not just in this thread. You've got plenty of posts fer that.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 26, 2011)

Saw Dr. said:


> I forgot to say it earlier. For this raffle, I'm hiring Steve to buy my tickets!



:hmm3grin2orange: If I haft to be out of this one to get everyone to buy tickets I will. I could just donate without a ticket.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 26, 2011)

*The start of the 090G muffler restoration.*

*PART 1*

090G muffler resto part 1 - YouTube

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uvPxeEZ1gJU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uvPxeEZ1gJU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 26, 2011)

I would sleep with that saw.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 26, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I would sleep with that saw.



I think your wife might not like that idea.....:msp_mad:


----------



## Beer Gut (Dec 26, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I would sleep with that saw.



Just don't try any funny business you might lose something!!:msp_cursing:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep back to the fun of a build thread/fundraiser.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad we got it fingered out.

Now git that sprocket off Brad :bang: HE HE.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 26, 2011)

Jkebxjunke said:


> I think your wife might not like that idea.....:msp_mad:



She wont mind, she can watch or join in.:msp_thumbsup:
I wouldnt get mad at her if she wanted to sleep with her vacuum cleaner or iron so I dont see why she would mind me snuggling up to a big Stihl.:msp_confused:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 26, 2011)

Part 2 muffler restoration.

Part 2 090G muffler restoration.wmv - YouTube

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qGOEoMEpvBc?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qGOEoMEpvBc?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 26, 2011)

You sure know how to make some fancy videos. Keep them coming, interesting stuff you got going on.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 26, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> She wont mind, she can watch or join in.:msp_thumbsup:
> I wouldnt get mad at her if she wanted to sleep with her vacuum cleaner or iron so I dont see why she would mind me snuggling up to a big Stihl.:msp_confused:



Who said _I_ don't want to snuggle with it?! Looking forward to doing a Christmas post-mordem on the checking account to see how much we can go in for this one!

(-Sarah)


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 26, 2011)

Wasn't sure the wife would want to do it.
But she is down.

But I had sit it out! (sucks!!!)

The muffler will be one of a kind!
I have pulled some aluminum tube and chopped a 066 muffler for the steel.
Wanted to do this type of modd for a 090 for some time.
This seems to be a good time.

Bottom line is this muffler will be sick! I mean sick!!!!
Will post up one more vid tonight.

Sitting here drinking dago red wine with grandpa.
So it will be a bit!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> PM sent to mod asking for changes to:
> 
> 1. Make this thread a sticky. I'll donate my points if need be.
> 2. Change the thread title to reflect that it is a raffle.
> 3. Modify the first post to include the raffle details.



If you need some credits I got a lot to share!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 26, 2011)

Our good friend Wampum took care of it for us


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 27, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Part 2 muffler restoration.



just caught up to the thread. thanks muchly for the vids matt. looking forward to the rest of the story. jerry


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 27, 2011)

Buy them tickets! It's on! Hey Matt, where's part 3?


----------



## shelby.scout (Dec 27, 2011)

I haven't received any ticket purchases yet, come on everyone!!! Yes, it will be going on for a month but it's better to buy now than forget and miss out on this great saw


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 27, 2011)

shelby.scout said:


> I haven't received any ticket purchases yet, come on everyone!!! Yes, it will be going on for a month but it's better to buy now than forget and miss out on this great saw



fixed that... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## shelby.scout (Dec 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Buy them tickets! It's on! Hey Matt, where's part 3?



He didn't come to bed until 7:30am! He's back up and doing some shipping and we have a tree guy delivering wood so he'll be drooling over that for a little bit. 

He's not allowed on right now because i'm logged in and he needs to deal with his "other" stuff


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 27, 2011)

*Part 3,*

Part 3 Stihl 090G muffler restoration part - YouTube

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2P7e98JM21g?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2P7e98JM21g?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

Great thread!!
In for two attempts to win!!:hmm3grin2orange:
BBB


----------



## CWME (Dec 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see this saw in some wood!!

Just sent some $ to buy a few tickets. Hope that can help Stumpy even if it is only $20:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 27, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I'm glad y'all decided to raffle it off. Now my poor ole farmboy azz can have a chance at an 090! :hmm3grin2orange:



*090G! The poor farm people are real people, and who I hang with! *



CWME said:


> Can't wait to see this saw in some wood!!
> 
> Just sent some $ to buy a few tickets. Hope that can help Stumpy even if it is only $20:msp_thumbup:


*
Any and all I am sure is appreciated!
It would only take $10 to win!*


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 27, 2011)

Some updates.

I cannibalized a 090 muffler to fill and form in a new louvre!
Spent 2.5 hours in the set-up tonight.
Will be posting up some real progress on the muffler here in the next 24hrs.


The bar and chains will hopeful fall right in with it!

Will also check in with the bride for a update of the collection so far.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 27, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Some updates.
> 
> I cannibalized a 090 muffler to fill and form in a new louvre!
> Spent 2.5 hours in the set-up tonight.
> ...



Sounds like you're making good progress. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## shelby.scout (Dec 27, 2011)

Great Job so far today, $250 in tickets purchased!!! Keep it coming.

If this continues for the duration, you will raise $8,250!!! Wouldn't that be amazing?????


----------



## Big L (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm in for two opportunities to win this classic saw. Just read this entire thread, beginning to end ... albeit I'm a newbie here, the outpouring of generosity and compassion for a fellow member that has fallen on hard times is nothing less than amazing!! I commend you all for your kindness. And ultimately, if I'm fortunate enough to win, I'll certainly run it a bit ... but it will end up in Stumpy's hands, where it belongs.

:biggrinbounce2:

LW


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 28, 2011)

Got my tickets! But I never win anything LOL I wouldn't know what to do with a saw that big!It would kill my crappy back just to pick it up! :hmm3grin2orange: I just like helping out


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 28, 2011)

Big L said:


> I'm in for two opportunities to win this classic saw. Just read this entire thread, beginning to end ... albeit I'm a newbie here, the outpouring of generosity and compassion for a fellow member that has fallen on hard times is nothing less than amazing!! I commend you all for your kindness. And ultimately, if I'm fortunate enough to win, I'll certainly run it a bit ... but it will end up in Stumpy's hands, where it belongs.
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> LW



Running a Stihl makes his hands hurt he brakes out in a rash, lots of puking and headaches. He is a Husky Man. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Big L (Dec 28, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Running a Stihl makes his hands hurt he brakes out in a rash, lots of puking and headaches. He is a Husky Man. :hmm3grin2orange:



Well then, perhaps we could go back to plan A ... an eBay auction. Can't imagine *cold hard cash* would give him those symptoms :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 28, 2011)

where do i send the governmental issue facsimilie of cash?


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 28, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> where do i send the governmental issue facsimilie of cash?



PM ShelbyScout here: http://www.arboristsite.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=75518


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 28, 2011)

Shelby is on top of it Jerry.
I PMed you the address, you may still have it from early this summer.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 28, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Running a Stihl makes his hands hurt he brakes out in a rash, lots of puking and headaches. He is a Husky Man. :hmm3grin2orange:



I've got gloves!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 28, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I've got gloves!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:




Yup, just better have your runnin' shoes on when he breaks em out, he usually follows quickly with a tub of lube...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> Yup, just better have your runnin' shoes on when he breaks em out, he usually follows quickly with a tub of lube...:hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_ohmy: Looks like big hands too :msp_scared:


----------



## Freehand (Dec 28, 2011)

Big hands I know you're the one……….


<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ocQeP1UOwss" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mr_O'Malley (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing to see such a vibrant community working together to help a brother out.
How much would postage be to Aus/NZ you think >_> :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 28, 2011)

In for 10 should be at least $550 by now. Keep it going guys!!!


----------



## shelby.scout (Dec 28, 2011)

7oaks said:


> In for 10 should be at least $550 by now. Keep it going guys!!!



AWESOME!!! Love it, thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 28, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> If you "drink down a quart of Amsoil Saber Pro,"
> 
> the color of your oop: will be the least of your worries :after_boom:.
> 
> ...



Simple. Buy some of each. Its only money, and it really isnt worth anything anyway.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2011)

It's off!!!!!!!! And it wasn't some small task. You can ask Nik, this gear might as well have been welded on the shaft! I put tremendous pressure on it with a puller, heated it big time with Mapp gas, and it still wouldn't budge. Matter of fact, several pieces broke off the gear in pulling attempts. I finally resorted to cutting as far through it as I could. The only problem with that is that the nose of it sticks down into the case. Even as much as I was able to cut through it, it still didn't want to pull off. To say that I'm relieved is an understatement! Nik has pictures of the job in progress.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> It's off!!!!!!!! And it wasn't some small task.




*My eyes are burning!
Stomach hurts!
Feel faint!
I will poor some out for my fallen homies!*
(always sad to see a gear roached)!
*But, it will only get better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> *My eyes are burning!
> Stomach hurts!
> Feel faint!
> I will poor some out for my fallen homies!*
> ...



I hear ya man. It was a last resort.


----------



## Mr_O'Malley (Dec 29, 2011)

shelby.scout said:


> I'll steal $100 out of Teddy's paypal account to help pay any international shipping!
> Teddy and I have both made good friends over in OZ, they have helped us, so we are more than willing to help them. We don't want to exclude anyone in this community that could possibly win this chainsaw.
> 
> 
> P.S. Hope you are enjoying your summer as we are enjoying our 25degree (F) days!!!



Well If I win i don't mind paying for postage hehe:hmm3grin2orange: and i hope no one else would either.
Great to see it all coming together and I wanna thank you guys for organising this, Its no small feat..


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 29, 2011)

*UPDATE!

Part 4,*

090G muffler resto part 4 - YouTube

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W0qegYQPr4A?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W0qegYQPr4A?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## shelby.scout (Dec 29, 2011)

$610 as of this morning. Keep it up for STUMPY!!!!


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 29, 2011)

shelby.scout said:


> $610 as of this morning. Keep it up for STUMPY!!!!



pretty sure Les has a shirt that says that...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 29, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> pretty sure Les has a shirt that says that...



That is so wrong. I was going to say something like that.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2011)

Matt, the muffler's looking great! Did anyone else notice what time he posted that video?:msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 29, 2011)

good stuff matt. eagerly awaiting the brazing demo.


----------



## paccity (Dec 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Matt, the muffler's looking great! Did anyone else notice what time he posted that video?:msp_w00t:



yup, i was up at the time ,. good on him. glad this thing is comeing along. brad on the sprocket , sometimes you gota do what you gota do. and i think who ever wins this saw wears a chest protector so it don't hurt so bad if it punches them in the chest. :msp_rolleyes: and thank's again to everyone that's making this possible.


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Matt, the muffler's looking great! Did anyone else notice what time he posted that video?:msp_w00t:



In fact I did notice, and I'm pretty sure Ohio isn't in Australia. Both of you and many others are doing very generous work here. I'd love to rep ya both again, but I'm outa bullets. Just know that I as well as many others appreciate it. JR


----------



## shelby.scout (Dec 29, 2011)

We are up to $730. Great job everyone, let's get this over $1000 by the end of the weekend!!!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Matt, the muffler's looking great! Did anyone else notice what time he posted that video?:msp_w00t:



*Ya, got a solid 1.25 hours of sleep before the alarm went off! LOL!!
Have to catch up on 2 other obligations, then back to the muffler.*




paccity said:


> yup, i was up at the time ,. good on him. glad this thing is comeing along. brad on the sprocket , sometimes you gota do what you gota do. and i think who ever wins this saw wears a chest protector so it don't hurt so bad if it punches them in the chest. :msp_rolleyes: and thank's again to everyone that's making this possible.



*Hope! Hope to have this muffler done, at least paint ready Sat.!!
Still need to get the bar and chain together!*



jra1100 said:


> In fact I did notice, and I'm pretty sure Ohio isn't in Australia. Both of you and many others are doing very generous work here. I'd love to rep ya both again, but I'm outa bullets. Just know that I as well as many others appreciate it. JR



*LOL!! 
Ya, it is 80 degrees and sunny in Oz.!!
And 28 degrees and windy!!
Boy I can't wait till the first of the year to get my vacation time!!*


*

Also really pumped up I was able to get that baffle in!
This will really make this a good restoration!
Unfortunately, I am using a 090 louver.
But it will be worked in as part of the muffler and not bolt on like in the 090.
Still think it will look sharp and to the point!!*


----------



## Jchevytruckman (Dec 29, 2011)

Has anyone let Stihl know whats going on. If they seen this thread and how much help has been offed they might throw there hat in and offer up something to. When my son was fighting cancer a lot of larger company's in my town donated a lot of items, money and time to my family. So it might be worth a shot.


----------



## justtools (Dec 30, 2011)

Jkebxjunke said:


> I think your wife might not like that idea.....:msp_mad:



How big of a bar we putting on it?


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 31, 2011)

justtools said:


> How big of a bar we putting on it?



*Not 100% sure!
But that will be dealt with Sun. or Mon.
Looking at a couple NOS bars hear!
Won't be a monster, but will look NICE!!!*





Teddy.Scout said:


> *
> I got that crap on lock down too!*
> 
> *I am thinking:*
> ...





Teddy.Scout said:


> *Sprocket:
> Just one JJ!*





Teddy.Scout said:


> *Brad, I will supply the:
> -badass rim sprocket
> -duromatic bar
> -rims (all needed)
> ...


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 31, 2011)

*Muffler update, part 5.* 

Part 5 Stihl 090G muffler restoration.wmv - YouTube

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TmCy0h-eEf8?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TmCy0h-eEf8?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Matt, it's starting to look like a muffler again Looking good!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you know if the seal behind the drive sprocket is still available from Stihl? My dealer is closed until next week.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 31, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Do you know if the seal behind the drive sprocket is still available from Stihl? My dealer is closed until next week.



Not sure?
But Bryce has them, bet you would have it by Fri.
STIHL 090G DRIVE SPROCKET OIL SEAL NEW | eBay


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 31, 2011)

The IPL shows that it's a 22x32x7 seal. I bet I can get one through a bearing house for cheap.


----------



## JDNicol (Dec 31, 2011)

According to my info 9640 003 2530 became NLA from factory from 1998.

Bearing house should have something, the place I use offers several versions in that size.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent Idea. It is about Stumpy .


----------



## grommet (Jan 1, 2012)

*Awesome idea*

The facebook idea is genious if we all post it on our FB it should really help this thing get off the ground


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 1, 2012)

When you post it on FB, don't forget to ask all your FB friends to share it, too. That's how things go viral.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, That's sweet. I'm still not sure what to think about all of this generosity. Thanks guys. Be looking for a Stumpys back thread in the next day or two.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Hope! Hope to have this muffler done, at least paint ready Sat.!!


Any updates?


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 1, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Wow, That's sweet. I'm still not sure what to think about all of this generosity. Thanks guys. Be looking for a Stumpys back thread in the next day or two.:msp_thumbsup:



like pics of your hairy back, or your back to workin'? (hopin' for the latter) :hmm3grin2orange:


and FWIW: one of my friends just asked me if they had to join AS to get raffle tickets, I said no, but to let them know that I'd sent them thru my FB account, so it does work.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 1, 2012)

No,
Been boozing hard!


----------



## Bill G (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I have to say that is pretty gosh darn sad that you ruined a good gear. I offered to help with a puller and never heard from you. Others offered to help you build a puller. In any event the damage is now done. The gear was not welded on. It may feel that way but that is the way Stihl heated and put them on. I have pulled many 090G and BLK gears. Yes I get irritated but never broke one pulling it. They are tough but they do come off.:frown:


----------



## paccity (Jan 2, 2012)

can't wait to see the finished product. a vid is manditory i would think. i do have a question on this saw? as to the top cover on this saw has the stihl logo cast in, where all the other 090's i've seen have the plate riveted on. is this an early saw ? hope everybody had a good hollyday. and again i thank everyone that has contributed to this prodject and all that hope to have this old horse. .. thank you all. fraser.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 2, 2012)

paccity said:


> can't wait to see the finished product. a vid is manditory i would think. i do have a question on this saw? as to the top cover on this saw has the stihl logo cast in, where all the other 090's i've seen have the plate riveted on. is this an early saw ? hope everybody had a good hollyday. and again i thank everyone that has contributed to this prodject and all that hope to have this old horse. .. thank you all. fraser.



*For the 1106 series,
The Raised cast letters were from the early versions-style.
The 090G and 090AV models during that period would have had the sticker with that on the air filter.
Later versions used the metal badges on the cover and air filter.

Hope to have a update loaded up and posted later today after I finish the honey do list!!!*


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Well I have to say that is pretty gosh darn sad that you ruined a good gear. I offered to help with a puller and never heard from you. Others offered to help you build a puller. In any event the damage is now done. The gear was not welded on. It may feel that way but that is the way Stihl heated and put them on. I have pulled many 090G and BLK gears. Yes I get irritated but never broke one pulling it. They are tough but they do come off.:frown:



I did try to contact you. Your PM box is full. I did use a puller too, as well as LOTS of heat. There was a bur on the shaft that I believe had it locked on.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> No,
> Been boozing hard!



hahahahaha Hope ya had a good New Year bud!


----------



## superstevek1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Im in*

I'm IN!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 3, 2012)

Muffler is pretty much done!
Just have to grind-sand the ####ens out of it and fill any iffy spots (cosmetic).
Loaded up the brazing video, hope to get it chopped up and posted this evening.
Then all I have to do is cut up a handful of chains and get them sent to Brad.

*Sure would like to see this bring AT LEAST $2000!*


----------



## boatman (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 4, 2012)

Vid is loaded and needs loaded to youtube!
Have to get some sleep!

Dealt with a meth head-crack head-D bag break in on a rental and became Bob Villa and Tim the tool man in one!
Having the tools is key! Plus Keystone, plus coffee, plus a wife that is a slave driver got her done!!!!!

Brad should if all goes well have everything by this coming weekend or Monday!
*
The pics of the Bar and chain assortment will be a sight!!!!*


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2012)

Good news on the muffler. The handle will be back tomorrow. The handle bracket is still in transit to the dealer.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 4, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> $1140 is our raffle total at the moment. 24 more days to go!!!



I'm not in yet but will be before its over.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm not in yet but will be before its over.



I guess we've hit the $2K mark now! Or is it $3K


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I guess we've hit the $2K mark now! Or is it $3K



I can't help that much but will do what I can. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm not in yet but will be before its over.



There go any other chances..........


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 4, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> There go any other chances..........



:msp_biggrin: Don't hate the player hate the game. :msp_rolleyes: :hmm3grin2orange:
:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 5, 2012)

*Part 6 (brazing).*

Part 6 Stihl 090G chainsaw muffler restoration.wmv - YouTube

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/eoHYtlNWdlM?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks great Matt. Almost done


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 5, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> $1140 is our raffle total at the moment. 24 more days to go!!!



Now we're talking! $2,000 here we come!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 5, 2012)

good stuff matt. been intrigued by brazing and done some reading. would really love to see someone start an instructional thread on that. thanks for your time and effort on this project. oh, also brad and the others.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2012)

The drive sprocket seal is a SKF 8510. The seal is only $6.64, but shipping is an additional $6.00. That's still quite a bit cheaper than Ebay. Should have it tomorrow.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2012)

The handle is back and nicely welded. Thanks Ugl! 

The rubber on the handle has been trimmed back 2"-3" on both sides of the vertical support. The rest of it is in near perfect condition. I don't have pics of it uploaded yet. Should I just replace all of the rubber as I did on my 076 Super?


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great work Brad. Rep sent, I am loaded again, with rep that is. JR


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The handle is back and nicely welded. Thanks Ugl!
> 
> The rubber on the handle has been trimmed back 2"-3" on both sides of the vertical support. The rest of it is in near perfect condition. I don't have pics of it uploaded yet. Should I just replace all of the rubber as I did on my 076 Super?



Hey Brad is that a 076 or 075? My 075 has oil fill on side like that. I thought 076 oil fill was on top. Man that is a nice looking saw, you dont really NEED it do you? Feel free to sent it up to Minnesota If you need my address again pm me.:biggrin:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 6, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey Brad is that a 076 or 075? My 075 has oil fill on side like that. I thought 076 oil fill was on top. Man that is a nice looking saw, you dont really NEED it do you? Feel free to sent it up to Minnesota If you need my address again pm me.:biggrin:



I believe he said it was an 076 super in his post.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 6, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> I believe he said it was an 076 super in his post.



I did see that but I was just wondering if it was a typo or if I am wrong in my thinking that the 076 have there fill on top.


----------



## aiwnios (Jan 6, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I did see that but I was just wondering if it was a typo or if I am wrong in my thinking that the 076 have there fill on top.



The 076 has the side oil cap; the 075 oil cap is on the top.

Listen from 1:04 to 1:20 *HERE*


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Jan 6, 2012)

076's have the filler on the side!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I did see that but I was just wondering if it was a typo or if I am wrong in my thinking that the 076 have there fill on top.



It's an 076 Super. I built it from scratch starting with NOS cases.


----------



## JDNicol (Jan 7, 2012)

aiwnios said:


> The 076 has the side oil cap; the 075 oil cap is on the top.



I believe 1978 is the cut off. 075 saws before this had the top oil cap, *075 saws after did have the side oil cap*. All 076/076Super saws had the side oil cap.


----------



## ugl (Jan 7, 2012)

I think if you can replace it


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

How's that muffler coming? Any word on the handle bracket?


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How's that muffler coming? Any word on the handle bracket?



*WOW,
Last night must have been crazy!
Blacked out and woke covered in straw and a blue tarp!
Thankfully I was wearing my thermal lined wranglers and Heavy lined Carhartt coat.
My head hurts and I want a cup of coffee.

Let me get my bearings and I will post updates!!*


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jan 8, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> *WOW,
> Last night must have been crazy!
> Blacked out and woke covered in straw and a blue tarp!
> Thank fully I was wearing my thermal lined wranglers and Heavy lined Carhartt coat.
> ...



 sounds like a good night matt! 


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ductape (Jan 8, 2012)

You may have been abducted by aliens ! :biggrin:


----------



## wendell (Jan 8, 2012)

Ductape said:


> You may have been abducted by aliens ! :biggrin:



And if you were, we'd prefer not to hear details of the anal probing. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 8, 2012)

wendell said:


> And if you were, we'd prefer not to hear details of the anal probing. :hmm3grin2orange:



HEY NOW!! Speak for yourself!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it will really help to get the saw completed, and post pics and vids of it cutting.

Do we have an ETA on the muffler, rim adapter, B&Cs, and handle bracket?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 9, 2012)

No word yet on the handle bracket


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> No word yet on the handle bracket



Is there any way for your dealer to confirm that the distributor actually had it? If not, we need a backup plan.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Is there any way for your dealer to confirm that the distributor actually had it? If not, we need a backup plan.



Just got off the phone with him. He will be calling Northeast STIHL in the AM to confirm where the bracket is coming from. Its still on his online pick list....which he says is a good thing?! Just seems to me that this is taking WAY too long. I've never waited more than a week and a half or so for parts.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Just got off the phone with him. He will be calling Northeast STIHL in the AM to confirm where the bracket is coming from. Its still on his online pick list....which he says is a good thing?! Just seems to me that this is taking WAY too long. I've never waited more than a week and a half or so for parts.



I appreciate your effort. You're doing everything that you can.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Do we have an ETA on the muffler, rim adapter, B&Cs?



Mueller? Anyone?


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 10, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Mueller? Anyone?



Come Bradly!!
All good here with the muffler and (bar and chains).
Had A LOT of work with her besides just a couple holes.
And last night was are anniversary so the bride made me get cleaned up for the evening!!!

Brad I am sending NOS bar and new chains. 
Hate to see the saw tested with them.
Sure you got some hangin around for that.

If I get off on time I will check back this evening.
Every one seems to want there power on!! LOL

As with the videos, if you look closely, it wasn't just a few holes.
That baby was cooked! It has had just as much work done after "part 6" as with all 6 parts combined.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2012)

In other words, you'll think twice before you volunteer to repair another old muffler like this I will not use the new bar. I've got more than one here that I can use. I can't wait to run this monster!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 11, 2012)

OK....my buddy called the distributor with no luck.
HOWEVER....the guy whom he spoke with knows a guy, who knows a cousin...blah blah..etc..that is a collector and might possibly have one for us. Lets all cross our fingers. This bracket is turning out to be harder to find than kryptonite.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds like it's time to make one.


----------



## shelby.scout (Jan 11, 2012)

When sending $, please refer to it as *"Stumpy's Charity Drive"*. "[/COLOR][/B]


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 11, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> When sending $, please refer to it as *"Stumpy's Charity Drive"*.
> 
> 
> Thank you for doing all this. JR


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 11, 2012)

Let it be known!

*FREAKIN MUFFLER IS DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Spent the last 3 sessions chasing holes, then cutting the area out and adding a piece of metal, and again and again and again!!!! you get the picture! Brazing was weld, if the area got to big then I cut that small area out and added steel. Then the final sand blasting showed some areas I wasn't happy with and I just dealt with them!


And ya Brad, doubt I will step up for this duty any time soon! Unless I trip!!! LOL!!
Going to hit it with some black H-temp paint and cook the ####ens out of it over night!

Pics and ships out tomorrow!!!

Will post in and the ETA of bar, chains, rim drum departure.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Let it be known!
> 
> *FREAKIN MUFFLER IS DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Spent the last 3 sessions chasing holes, then cutting the area out and adding a piece of metal, and again and again and again!!!! you get the picture! Brazing was weld, if the area got to big then I cut that small area out and added steel. Then the final sand blasting showed some areas I wasn't happy with and I just dealt with them!
> ...



Awesome! I can only imagine what you've had to deal with:bang:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 11, 2012)

As for the gap, it is TIGHT!!!!
Well within tolerances!


And the muffler continues to kick my butt!
Touched up 2 more welds, putting my lil'dragon to bed, hang with the bride a touch and spend the night in the garage on a midnight prep and paint mission.

Vid coming!!
And a couple pics!


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds like it's time to make one.



I'll go ahead and have the shop call Intermountain Stihl in the morning.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 12, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'll go ahead and have the shop call Intermountain Stihl in the morning.



Thanks Jacob!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 12, 2012)

Hopefully Intermountain STIHL has better connections that Northeast STIHL.
Let me know when and if one is found. As I mentioned before to Brad, I will pay the cost or donate the cost of the bracket to the charity.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 13, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> When sending $, please refer to it as *"Stumpy's Charity Drive"*. "[/COLOR][/B]



Now that the link is no longer in Brads signature I don't know who to send the money to.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2012)

All of the details are in the first post.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks. I wasn't sure how much had changed. I will make sure to add the note.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Thanks. I wasn't sure how much had changed. I will make sure to add the note.


Nothing but the wording.


----------



## shelby.scout (Jan 13, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Thanks. I wasn't sure how much had changed. I will make sure to add the note.



Do to restrictions on how we are now able to run this, please PM me directly and I will give you payment options. We can not list them directly. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 13, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> Do to restrictions on how we are now able to run this, please PM me directly and I will give you payment options. We can not list them directly. Sorry for any inconvenience.



NP. I'm done and I think I got it right.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'll go ahead and have the shop call Intermountain Stihl in the morning.



Any luck?


----------



## shelby.scout (Jan 13, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> NP. I'm done and I think I got it right.



I received it! Thank you for your "donation"


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jan 13, 2012)

Do you still have donation tickets, im new here so im just kind of getting caught up


----------



## shelby.scout (Jan 13, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> Do you still have donation tickets, im new here so im just kind of getting caught up



yes but they are not "raffle tickets" for payment purposes we are calling it a donation. Had issues with restrictions on classifications with PayPal. I'll PM you with payment options. Thanks for wanting to get in on the action!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2012)

Hank Chinaski said:


> if worse comes to worse, and you can't find them at all, I can machine some and get them to you if you can get me some specs/rough drawings etc.
> Wouldn't be "mint" but it'd be better than not having anything. I've got the aluminum here.



Maybe Brad will lend you the one he has for mock-up?

My father is a machinist and has many machine shop owner buddies including one I work at part time. The only way to make that part "properly" is to have one in hand or have a detailed drawing if you want it to look OEM. Machined outta 6061 billet, that bracket will be 10x stronger than its sand cast counterpart. 

I work here part time...
Home Page

My father is the lead dog in the programming dept here...
http://dkia.net/home.html


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 13, 2012)

Brad, is this a picture of the part you need fabricated for the 090?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm going to ask this publicly rather than in PM, since I have had numerous offers to help. Who had three capsules and time to make this part the quickest? From a non-machinist viewpoint, it looks like it would be rather simple to make. We're getting up against a deadline here and need to make this happen quickly. PleasePM me if you've got the spare time to do this quickly. Thanks again for everyones generous help! BTW, I will supply mine for a template.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Brad, is this a picture of the part you need fabricated for the 090?



No. There are pics of mine back towards the beginning of the thread. I will try to pull mine off tonight and get better pics of it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2012)

Brad.....the following is a message from my father in Ft.Lauderdale....

*"I can model one if I had it in my hands, but getting the machine time to make it would be 2-3 weeks".*

Let me know what you wanna do. I said I would get one, and I like to be known as a man of my word.
The cost of building one from scratch is about 20x the purchase cost, but I am willing to pay that price so that my reputation doesnt go to sh!t.

He is the machine shop manager for http://dkia.net/home.html


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 13, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Brad.....the following is a message from my father in Ft.Lauderdale....
> 
> *"I can model one if I had it in my hands, but getting the machine time to make it would be 2-3 weeks".*
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone here expects you to pay through the nose like that. There are a lot of members here with mills and lathes, or access to them.

We just need to run some recon and get someone on board that has the capability to do it. 

You've kicked but volunteering, I commend your effort.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I don't think anyone here expects you to pay through the nose like that. There are a lot of members here with mills and lathes, or access to them.
> 
> We just need to run some recon and get someone on board that has the capability to do it.
> 
> You've kicked but volunteering, I commend your effort.



If we can spare the time it would take to get an original sent to Ft.Lauderdale and the material on the machines, my father and I will split the cost of the material / machining. I can dontate the material to my father at cost due to the fact that I work at one of the largest steel service centers in Northern NY. We would just need the time to model the original and get the tooling set up. Just think.....once the tooling and programming is in order.....we could make these whenever for whomever at a reasonable cost. Set up time is the killer...once thats taken care of, we could crap these out like cookies. 2-3 weeks to get material on the tables cause he's set up for other jobs at the moment. Once he receives the original, I dont forsee the modeling & manuf. process taking more than a few days. The finish product along with the original would be shipped back to Mr.Snelling ASAP.

I guess we shoulda went this route to begin with, but who da thought we were looking for kryptonite?

This being said, I will leave the executive decision(s) to the powers at be.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 13, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> If we can spare the time it would take to get an original sent to Ft.Lauderdale and the material on the machines, my father and I will split the cost of the material / machining. I can dontate the material to my father at cost due to the fact that I work at one of the largest steel service centers in Northern NY. We would just need the time to model the original and get the tooling set up. Just think.....once the tooling and programming is in order.....we could make these whenever for whomever at a reasonable cost. Set up time is the killer...once thats taken care of, we could crap these out like cookies. 2-3 weeks to get material on the tables cause he's set up for other jobs at the moment. Once he receives the original, I dont forsee the modeling & manuf. process taking more than a few days. The finish product along with the original would be shipped back to Mr.Snelling ASAP.
> 
> I guess we shoulda went this route to begin with, but who da thought we were looking for kryptonite?
> 
> This being said, I will leave the executive decision(s) to the powers at be.



That'd be good, like ya say, it'd be up to the fellas in the decision making seat. Setup is always the killer for cost.

Brad, when you read this, can Nik blow one out sooner than 3 weeks?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> That'd be good, like ya say, it'd be up to the fellas in the decision making seat. Setup is always the killer for cost.
> 
> Brad, when you read this, can Nik blow one out sooner than 3 weeks?



I seriously doubt it, but will let him speak for himself. His shop is super busy and it's a small shop. There are only two that run the machines and Nik's the main one.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's the bracket off my personal 090G.


----------



## 54stude (Jan 13, 2012)

Teddy.scout and I have this taken care of. He is sending my dimensions, and a bracket to copy, and I will machine it.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 13, 2012)

That would be real easy to weld one up, some alu pipe and some flat stock . Wouldn't be exactly the same but fully functional.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2012)

54stude said:


> Teddy.scout and I have this taken care of. He is sending my dimensions, and a bracket to copy, and I will machine it.



Is that a go ahead to put mine back together?


----------



## 54stude (Jan 13, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Is that a go ahead to put mine back together?



Yes, we got it covered, go ahead and put yours back together.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2012)

54stude said:


> Yes, we got it covered, go ahead and put yours back together.



Will do.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah I had the shop call Stihl Northwest and put this into the system but it would take them at least two
weeks to find out if they have it. 

Isn't possible though to just mail the part to the winner at a later date?


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Jan 14, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah I had the shop call Stihl Northwest and put this into the system but it would take them at least two
> weeks to find out if they have it.
> 
> Isn't possible though to just mail the part to the winner at a later date?



I think most people are gonna want to see this saw in action before they purchase tickets. I personally would rather the date was pushed back for a completed saw rather than receiving a partially assembled saw. You guys have been posting the problems encountered with restoring a rare antique saw. I think most people would understand the delay cosidering the efforts you guys have put in to this. What's another week or two. If you show people a nice finished product they will be more likely to purchase tickets IMHO.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 14, 2012)

*I know this lady who married this guy!
Will have his people get with her people!
Keep your fingers crossed!*


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2012)

2stroked2smoke said:


> I think most people are gonna want to see this saw in action before they purchase tickets. I personally would rather the date was pushed back for a completed saw rather than receiving a partially assembled saw. You guys have been posting the problems encountered with restoring a rare antique saw. I think most people would understand the delay cosidering the efforts you guys have put in to this. What's another week or two. If you show people a nice finished product they will be more likely to purchase tickets IMHO.



I agree entirely.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 14, 2012)

I also agree with this. Let the boys finish working on it with out a rush.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 14, 2012)

Guys, I feel kinda bad for all the trouble yer goin through, but greatly appreciate it. It will all come together. Don't stress out over it please. That saw is gonna be awesome when it's done


----------



## shelby.scout (Jan 14, 2012)

So let it be official, the "charity drive" for the 090G will end on Saturday February 11th! I have been listening and have heard what is going on and there is no reason we can't let this go on a few more weeks in order to bring in more money for Stumpy. 

Brad - can you fix the beginning post with the new end date please?


----------



## shelby.scout (Jan 14, 2012)

Teddy has been down and out for the last 3 days. Ended up getting IV fluids and still is not making it out of bed to do much other than help plow his grandma's driveway (we got 1 1/2 feet of snow today!). He will do his best to be up and running tomorrow to get the info out to those that need it to keep this process moving along. 

Big thanks to 54Stude for helping out with the bracket.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 14, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> Teddy has been down and out for the last 3 days. Ended up getting IV fluids and still is not making it out of bed to do much other than help plow his grandma's driveway (we got 1 1/2 feet of snow today!). He will do his best to be up and running tomorrow to get the info out to those that need it to keep this process moving along.
> 
> Big thanks to 54Stude for helping out with the bracket.



Tell him to settle in and heal up.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate to hear about that, tell him to rest up & git better.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2012)

Boy, that muffler really did get the best of him Hope he's better soon!


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 15, 2012)

2stroked2smoke said:


> I think most people are gonna want to see this saw in action before they purchase tickets. I personally would rather the date was pushed back for a completed saw rather than receiving a partially assembled saw. You guys have been posting the problems encountered with restoring a rare antique saw. I think most people would understand the delay cosidering the efforts you guys have put in to this. What's another week or two. If you show people a nice finished product they will be more likely to purchase tickets IMHO.



Could not have said it better. We just need to keep in mind the objective, it is not to rebuild a great old saw, but rather to help a friend whom many of us have yet to meet. 

I am continually in awe of the generous hearts of AS members. JR


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 15, 2012)

54stude said:


> Teddy.scout and I have this taken care of. He is sending my dimensions, and a bracket to copy, and I will machine it.



I'm sure it is the case all across the country, but from living in MN while going to college I found that MN has some very good machinists. This is great to have someone jump in and solve the problem.
It's become sort of business as usual here on AS. JR


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Pics and ships out tomorrow!!!
> 
> Will post in and the ETA of bar, chains, rim drum departure.



Any luck getting this stuff sent out yet?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2012)

I was just thinking this morning. We should go ahead and send Stumpy the donations that have come in so far. Its not doing anyone any good just setting in a PP account. I see no reason to wait until the charity drive ends. I figure the quicker we get it to Stumpy, the better.


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I was just thinking this morning. We should go ahead and send Stumpy the donations that have come in so far. Its not doing anyone any good just setting in a PP account. I see no reason to wait until the charity drive ends. I figure the quicker we get it to Stumpy, the better.



I'd agree with that.


----------



## Big L (Jan 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I was just thinking this morning. We should go ahead and send Stumpy the donations that have come in so far. Its not doing anyone any good just setting in a PP account. I see no reason to wait until the charity drive ends. I figure the quicker we get it to Stumpy, the better.



FWIW ... I second this thought.


----------



## boatman (Jan 16, 2012)

I say send him the money.


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I was just thinking this morning. We should go ahead and send Stumpy the donations that have come in so far. Its not doing anyone any good just setting in a PP account. I see no reason to wait until the charity drive ends. I figure the quicker we get it to Stumpy, the better.



I third or fourth or whatever. JR


----------



## Beer Gut (Jan 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I was just thinking this morning. We should go ahead and send Stumpy the donations that have come in so far. Its not doing anyone any good just setting in a PP account. I see no reason to wait until the charity drive ends. I figure the quicker we get it to Stumpy, the better.



Thats what I sent it for, I agree send it..


----------



## HeRoze (Jan 16, 2012)

i agree - that's what i put my $'s in for.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 16, 2012)

on most every give away ive ever donated to or been invovled in the money is pooled till the end. why should this be different? never even heard anyone ask about this before


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 16, 2012)

Its not a raffle.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 17, 2012)

Last and final part!
Part 7,

Part 7 (FINAL) 090G muffler restoration - YouTube

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u2u4hdXg5ys?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u2u4hdXg5ys?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 17, 2012)

*A follow up to sending out what charities have been gathered:​*
I have spoken with 2 other members here that ran 2 very successful functions like this recently, along with the Stumpster!

There will be no early, mid point, or similar worded allocation off what has been accumulated! 
My wife and I have spent our time and funds to help with this, using other charities held here as a template.
We are sticking to that. When a lucky individual is stated, Stumpy will get "you have mail" notification and the Scouts obligation and responsibility will be gone!
The responsibility of the saw getting from point A to point B will be on Brad.
*That is the bottom line.*




As for delays I may have brought on, SORRY.
Spent the late part of last week with a IV and a (left arm and 2 butt cheeks that seen way too many needles!)
Should be caught up now, but will see.

Brad, should be SOON!!!


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 17, 2012)

Very professional job there Matt. It'll look good on that 090G!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking real good the 54stood! I should have a bracket in the next few days.

Bracket Model - 2D

Bracket Model - 3D


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a bracket! Talk about delivering Thanks a milling 54stude! It should be here in 2-3 days. The shrink tubing for the handle arrived today as well.


----------



## paccity (Jan 17, 2012)

that bracket looks better than oe. def stronger.


----------



## 54stude (Jan 17, 2012)

The bracket turned out pretty well, hope it fits!

Made in the USA parts, for German saws


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 17, 2012)

54stude said:


> The bracket turned out pretty well, hope it fits!
> 
> Made in the USA parts, for German saws



Not only made in USA but made in Minnesota. Very nice work.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Brad,
Check your PM's, the misses is or will send tracking for the parts.
The bar-chains and rim adapter are a day behind the muffler.

YA,YA, I chipped my almighty baked on paint!!
Brad I need you to touch it up. Just a little 1/8 spot on some braze the paint let lose!
Figured I would send it your way so you can get moving and know the touch up is no problem for you.


*Top notch job on the bracket 54stude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All in your hands now Brad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 20, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Hey Brad,
> Check your PM's, the misses is or will send tracking for the parts.
> The bar-chains and rim adapter are a day behind the muffler.
> 
> ...



Excellent! Perfect timing too. I was just heading to this thread to show my progress. BTW, did you remember the throttle lock? I had forgotten about it until tonight.

I ground down the welds on the handle, and replaced the rubber pieces. I then primed and painted it. I painted it last, since I would have ruined it putting the new rubber pieces on. Yes, that's the kitchen oven







I have the new output shaft seal installed. I really like these seals that come with sealant on the OD.







I saved the best for last. This bracket is a work of art. Not only that, it fits PERFECTLY! That amazing considering that he 53Stude didn't even have one in hand. We got on the phone looking at the same pictures, and I gave him the measurements he asked for with a caliper. This was far from the accuracy a machinist is used to working with. He made it work though! I didn't have to slot even one hole.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looking good guys!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry, but where do I send my money to so I can get in on this particular charity drive? I am sure the answer is in here somewhere but I am not sure. Thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 21, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sorry, but where do I send my money to so I can get in on this particular charity drive? I am sure the answer is in here somewhere but I am not sure. Thanks.



It's in the very first post


----------



## shelby.scout (Jan 23, 2012)

We are at $1620 raised so far for Stumpy with this 090G. I do believe once we see the final pics of this awesome saw the donations will go through the roof!!!


----------



## Dan Forsh (Jan 23, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> We are at $1620 raised so far for Stumpy with this 090G. I do believe once we see the final pics of this awesome saw the donations will go through the roof!!!



Personally I'm not waiting on pics, just payday :bang:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> We are at $1620 raised so far for Stumpy with this 090G. I do believe once we see the final pics of this awesome saw the donations will go through the roof!!!



Have the parts been shipped yet? I never got the tracking numbers from you.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2012)

The muffler showed up today. It looks great! I can't install it yet since the studs are gone. I'll have to order a new set from the dealer. I should have them Wednesday. Any idea when the other parts will be coming? I won't be able to run it until I get the gear adapter.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2012)

I installed a new SSD and Windows 7 in my PC over the weekend and wasn't able to get these pics up until now. Here's the new handle bracket and the refurbed and installed handle.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 23, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> We are at $1620 raised so far for Stumpy with this 090G. I do believe once we see the final pics of this awesome saw the donations will go through the roof!!!



This left me kinda speechless. Thanks everybody. 


Saw is looking good fellersopcorn: can't wait to see it run.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 23, 2012)

FINALLY I am in on this. I needed to let my bank account recover a bit. Now I am looking forward to receiving my 090.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 23, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> FINALLY I am in on this. I needed to let my bank account recover a bit. Now I am looking forward to receiving my 090.



Jump back, burly bearded one! You AIN'T gettin my saw! 

Aw ####, I better replenish my account. Gotta gets me a few more chances before the deal is over.


----------



## paccity (Jan 23, 2012)

that's the spirit, keep it going folk's.:msp_smile:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 24, 2012)

On it Brad.
Handle and bracket look awesome!!
Be morning and will have her get tracking.
Still amazed at the bracket! Just awesome!!!!!!


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking great guys. Can't believe all you've been able to do. Looking forward to seeing the final results. Somebody is going to get a great saw but more importantly a saw with a fantastic story behind it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 24, 2012)

The last of the dealer parts are ordered, and should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 24, 2012)

7oaks said:


> Looking great guys. Can't believe all you've been able to do. Looking forward to seeing the final results. Somebody is going to get a great saw but more importantly a saw with a fantastic story behind it.



A full printout of this thread should be included with the saw


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> On it Brad.
> Be morning and will have her get tracking.



Do we have an ETA on the rest of the parts, at least the gear adapter? The 11th is approaching fast.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 27, 2012)

Bump

Money Sent


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 28, 2012)

*Cross Posting*

I'm cross posting this for the OP he asked that it be in this raffle.



discounthunter said:


> heres a pick of whats up for grabs.the mods can move this to where it needs to be.all turned in my shop with wood ive collected (except the acrylic,lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Hey Brad,
> Check your PM's, the misses is or will send tracking for the parts.
> The bar-chains and rim adapter are a day behind the muffler.
> 
> All in your hands now Brad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]





Teddy.Scout said:


> On it Brad.
> Be morning and will have her get tracking.





blsnelling said:


> Do we have an ETA on the rest of the parts, at least the gear adapter? The 11th is approaching fast.



Did the other parts get lost in the mail? I have received nothing but the muffler. Do you have those tracking numbers?


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 30, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm cross posting this for the OP he asked that it be in this raffle.



What do those pens call in? Accountants??????


Tis the season........


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Matt, I see you were logged in about an hour ago. Could you please let us know what's going on here?



Have you sent him a PM or email?


----------



## paccity (Jan 31, 2012)

well i hope this can get back on track in a positive way. keep our eye's on the prize. that's why i put this saw up to begin with. communication and patients go's a long way.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 31, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> A full printout of this thread should be included with the saw



Well.........maybe not a *FULL* printout :msp_huh:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys. I think we've got this thing back on track. I'm hopeful that we'll have a vid of this thing in wood by the end of the week


----------



## logging22 (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing in.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey, hey, hey! Lookie what we have here! You did a fabulous job packing it Matt. Thank you very much for you time and donation of parts! I hope to get the saw finished tomorrow night.

BTW, Matt, are there any special tricks to installing this rim adapter. Or, will it just tap on? Yes, I'm just a little gun shy after what I went through getting the original gear off!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 2, 2012)

Bet it is on!
If not, SLAM IT HOME!
Run that nut down into it t till it is 2-3ISH mm from the case. Tapping it head on will work too!
The rim adaptor only allows 1.5mm play with the rim.
If the key is buggered, just grind one out of SOFT roll steel.

Oh ya, the .404 chain is millng chain!
Figured if the person winning wanted to try there hand at milling (free hand) it is included. (BATTERIES ARE INCLUDED WITH THIS TOY!!)

2nd oh ya, you will get a Stihl .404 full chisel chain in the mail TODAY in case they want to run .404.

*Either which way or size chain they want to run, it is all included! *


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 2, 2012)

After struggling to get the files transfered off my camcorder onto my new Windows 7 PC, we finally have a video of the completed saw! She starts and idles great, excellent throttle response, runs nice and fat, oiler works.... The rim adapter went on without a hitch! It was snug, but tapped on without an issue at all. That was a relief.

I'll get it in wood on Saturday, unless it's raining.

[video=youtube_share;Eb0nkT1raaA]http://youtu.be/Eb0nkT1raaA[/video]


----------



## atvguns (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Eb0nkT1raaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb0nkT1raaA&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks ATVGuns. I found the new video button


----------



## paccity (Feb 3, 2012)

sounds and looks great brad. hope who ever wins the beast is close enough for me to at least hold it. can't wait for the next vid and the final drawing. and i want really thank everyone that made getting this saw up to snuff so stump can get back up to steam. good on you all.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 3, 2012)

Needs a bar cover side dawg!
Snap a pic of the other one and I know a guy who has one.

*Looks and sounds great!*
Except that missing dawg!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 3, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Needs a bar cover side dawg!
> Snap a pic of the other one and I know a guy who has one.
> 
> *Looks and sounds great!*
> Except that missing dawg!



I agree entirely! Those are giant spikes, much larger than those on mine.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 3, 2012)

WooooooHooooooo!!!!!! 

Do we have an update on how much has been raised so far?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 3, 2012)

paccity said:


> sounds and looks great brad. hope who ever wins the beast is close enough for me to at least hold it. can't wait for the next vid and the final drawing. and i want really thank everyone that made getting this saw up to snuff so stump can get back up to steam. good on you all.


How about I return it to you before the drive ends? I'd love for you to get to run it. Or, would that just be cruel?


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 3, 2012)

That's some saw. Great job!!!!


----------



## paccity (Feb 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How about I return it to you before the drive ends? I'd love for you to get to run it. Or, would that just be cruel?



na, it's ok brad. it would feel worse. just whom ever get's it just need's to post a vid of it working now and then.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How about I return it to you before the drive ends? I'd love for you to get to run it. Or, would that just be cruel?



How about it, Paccity?


----------



## paccity (Feb 3, 2012)

typing at the same time.


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 3, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> WooooooHooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> Do we have an update on how much has been raised so far?




I hope to have a total to date for everyone tomorrow night. I also plan to post a list of everyone who has contributed thus far by monday so if your name is missing you have a chance to get in on the action!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks S.S.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 4, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> I hope to have a total to date for everyone tomorrow night. I also plan to post a list of everyone who has contributed thus far by monday so if your name is missing you have a chance to get in on the action!


Cool



blsnelling said:


> Thanks S.S.



My Name is not on that list yet, but it will be before its over.  Last in first out.


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 4, 2012)

So i took advantage of the little one being in the highchair eating her breakfast this morning and tallied the payments i have received this week. 
I am happy to say we have officially hit the $2000 mark!!!! 

Now that the saw is done and we have a great vid up, I am fully expecting my "electronic payment method" to blow up this week!!!!! If you need to snail mail me a payment, please PM me for my address and it needs to be in the mail monday or tuesday (just in case they are slow with delivery)


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you S.S. I think we'll top $3K by this time next week.

I have a vid of it in Oak uploading now. I'll post it as soon as it's done uploading. She runs great.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 4, 2012)

Here it is. I didn't think the 1/2" chain was cutting like it should. I haven't checked it out yet, but perhpas the rakers just need lowered a little. Also, that 7-pin rim is HUGE. I think it's bigger than a 3/8 9-pin. Teddy, do you know if a 6-pin is made? The .404 chisel chain and a 8-pin rim would likely way outperform this setup. But it's VERY cool to have the option. Besides, 1/2" is what came on the saw new. The important part....she runs perfectly!

[video=youtube_share;ebRAgz66ypE]http://youtu.be/ebRAgz66ypE[/video]


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 4, 2012)

That saw is really cool. Not the fastest but what a powerhouse. I hope I win it, I would use it on special occasions like wedding anniversarys, birthdays, holidays, and whenever we had guests/family over.:biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 4, 2012)

The saw is cleaned up, fluids drained, and ready to go.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The saw is cleaned up, fluids drained, and ready to go.



So what you are saying is you need my address.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 4, 2012)

So how about a total description of this saw and what has been done to it? It might spur on the contributions. I know most here know some about it but others might not have read the entire thread. Just a thought.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Here it is. *I didn't think the 1/2" chain was cutting like it should. I haven't checked it out yet, but perhpas the rakers just need lowered a little. * Also, that 7-pin rim is HUGE. I think it's bigger than a 3/8 9-pin. Teddy, do you know if a 6-pin is made? The .404 chisel chain and a 8-pin rim would likely way outperform this setup. But it's VERY cool to have the option. Besides, 1/2" is what came on the saw new. The important part....she runs perfectly!



Yep. Lower the rakers a little Brad. That's how my McCulloch 650 gear drive was cutting when the rakers were too high. Also needs a couple more feet of bar (and wood)!


----------



## paccity (Feb 5, 2012)

nice. yes a overveiw of the rebirth of this old gal wouldn't hurt. and some pinup pic's would be nice .thanks to everyone ,itwill go a long way to giving stump a new shop.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Here it is. I didn't think the 1/2" chain was cutting like it should. I haven't checked it out yet, but perhpas the rakers just need lowered a little. Also, that 7-pin rim is HUGE. I think it's bigger than a 3/8 9-pin. Teddy, do you know if a 6-pin is made? The .404 chisel chain and a 8-pin rim would likely way outperform this setup. But it's VERY cool to have the option. Besides, 1/2" is what came on the saw new. The important part....she runs perfectly!



2 things that are important here!
You have a obsolete saw (as to the power-speed) and obsolete chain (1/2").
With that said, the 1/2" is the old dinosaur style compared to the .404.
You can see the raker difference as they were set up for different styles of cutting and saws used.
They never made a 6 pin, or at least not Oregon according to my books. Be a bit tight at 6 pin!
.404 chain laid open a couple thousands will really shin compared to every thing else.
Have used 16H (.404 .063) harvester chain right off the reel with the 090G on a 30 hard nose bar before with no issues. But to go longer bar with harvester set rakers would not be recommended.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 6, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> So i took advantage of the little one being in the highchair eating her breakfast this morning and tallied the payments i have received this week.
> I am happy to say we have officially hit the $2000 mark!!!!
> 
> Now that the saw is done and we have a great vid up, I am fully expecting my "electronic payment method" to blow up this week!!!!! If you need to snail mail me a payment, please PM me for my address and it needs to be in the mail monday or tuesday (just in case they are slow with delivery)



Oh thank God! Now I don't have to drink down that quart of Amsoil Saber. On the other hand, maybe my insides have some sludge built up and need a good cleaning. 

Great to see you're at $2,000 and climbing!


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Feb 6, 2012)

bump for the stump


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 6, 2012)

Hank Chinaski said:


> bump for the stump



I get paid on Thursday. This ends on Saturday night the 11th, right?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2012)

OK guys, *"Let's get it on!!!"*. Time is running out and it's nearly time for this bad boy to be given away! You guys asked for a quick run down on it, so here that is.

I started out with a solid and nearly complete saw. It was in excellent overall condition, but didn't appear to have been started or run in years. Although it's been questioned as to whether or not the 137cc topend was original, everything on the saw looked unmolested and original. All of the cylinder bolts were packed full of dirt, and there were zero marks on the cylinder base or crankcase where a gasket would have been removed. It had not been off in years, if ever. Take that for what it's worth. There's no way to prove it.

Here's what's been done to it.

Complete disassembly, all the way down to the crankshaft.
Every part cleaned and inspected.
All new gaskets for reassembly.
New crank seals.
New output drive seal.
New Caber piston rings.
OEM Tillotson carb kit.
Original 1/2" drive gear replaced with a custom adapter such that the saw now uses rim sprockets. You pick your choice of guage, ie 3/8, .404, or 1/2".
New fuel line.
New tank vent.
New oil impulse line.
New starter rope.
Custom CNC handlebar bracket.
Broken full wrap handle tig welded and rubber pieces replaced.
Rusted out muffler completely restored to like new condition.
36" Duromatic bar.
New 1/2", .404, and 3/8 chains included, along with rim sprockets to match. Also a .404 milling chain.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah...*It's a 137cc STIHL 090GS!!!!!!!!* Rare as they get!


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Feb 8, 2012)

Only 4 days left.... get in or cry later.





* sending another donation this afternoon.


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 8, 2012)

*Donation tally to date*

Here is the list I have so far of donations received (as of 2/08 at 12:00pm EST), please check that you are on this list if you have sent in a donation.

The drawing will be Feb. 11, so don't miss out! I will post again friday evening with any additional donations I receive. 

If you made multiple donations, your name will appear multiple times:

If you did not give me your AS name then I am listing your real name here.

Hank Chinaski - $20 
Specter 29 - $100 
Uncle Rico - $60
StihlyinEly - $10 
Nitroman Two - $20 
ptjeep - $30
Anthony_VA - $10 
Justtools - $20 
54stude - $20
Dave DuHaime - $10 
J.P. Mueller - $50 
andydodgegeek - $50
bigbadbob - $20 
Adam Forsythe - $10 
wilsonishere - $30
CWME - $20 
Dean Coates - $10 
big cat - $50
2stroked2smoke - $100 
Beer Gut - $20 
ATVGUNS - $100
Tony Mammarelli - $10 
Grommet - $10 
Barneyrb - $100
Tony Mammarelli - $10 
Bedford - $50 
jc3116 - $10
wheelman - $40 
Stephen Krizek - $20 
formersawrep - $20
Big L - $20 
Barthaigh - $100 
Brian 13 - $20
tbone 75 - $50 
Showme - $10 
wolfcsm - $100
Stihl Pioneer - $20 
Jim Schneider - $10 
naturelover - $50
Heroze - $20 
Barneyrb - $100 
young - $10
jra1100 - $20 
Dragan N. - $20 
cpr - $20
StihlyinEly - $30 
Stilasaurus - $30 
woodboss83 - $30
jockeydeuce - $50 
Rudedog - $200 
uncurtis - $10
scooterbum - $20 
dboyd351 - $20 
tallguy - $50
7 oaks - $100 
Rupedoggy - $10
Grandpatractor - $20 
TXCowboy - $20
RES - $10 
jra1100 - $20


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 8, 2012)

*Last minute pieces to finish the BEAST expedited!*

Brad these should be at your door.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Brad these should be at your door.



They aren't...................they're on my counter Thanks!


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 8, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> Here is the list I have so far of donations received (as of 2/08 at 12:00pm EST), please check that you are on this list if you have sent in a donation.
> 
> The drawing will be Feb. 11, so don't miss out! I will post again friday evening with any additional donations I receive.
> 
> ...



That was a great idea to see if your donation made it and was excepted. Thanks


----------



## JDNicol (Feb 9, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Needs a bar cover side dawg!
> Snap a pic of the other one and I know a guy who has one.
> 
> *Looks and sounds great!*
> Except that missing dawg!





blsnelling said:


> I agree entirely! Those are giant spikes, much larger than those on mine.





Teddy.Scout said:


> Brad these should be at your door.





blsnelling said:


> They aren't...................they're on my counter Thanks!



Surely that spiked bumper is the wrong one? Or are you going with a pair of smaller felling dogs now?
Bryce has the big ones to match the one you already have listed on ebay.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 9, 2012)

JDNicol said:


> Surely that spiked bumper is the wrong one? Or are you going with a pair of smaller felling dogs now?
> Bryce has the big ones to match the one you already have listed on ebay.



Nice eye!
And bad eye by me!!

Brad, will have a large West Coast at your door tomorrow!
Or atleast by Sat!


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 10, 2012)

Pay day. Sent.


----------



## wendell (Feb 10, 2012)

Gift sent!


----------



## MEATSAW (Feb 10, 2012)

Donation sent. Please confirm receipt. You all are a class act.


----------



## kev1n (Feb 10, 2012)

I sent a small donation, wish I could send more but there's no work these days. 
Kevin


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 10, 2012)

good luck to everybody!


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 10, 2012)

By the way...When's the drawing?

:msp_biggrin::msp_sneaky:


----------



## cre73 (Feb 10, 2012)

Payment sent I hope.


The drawing is tomorrow at 10PM EST. I am pretty sure.


----------



## MEATSAW (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it said 10 pm EST


----------



## Big L (Feb 10, 2012)

will there be a video of the drawing? don't really know how these online deals go


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 10, 2012)

MEATSAW said:


> Donation sent. Please confirm receipt. You all are a class act.



I have it! Thank YOU


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 10, 2012)

Big L said:


> will there be a video of the drawing? don't really know how these online deals go



Yes, we will be videotaping the drawing! Don't want any confusion about how this goes.


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 10, 2012)

My PM box is blowing up!!! We are up to$2830 as of 11pm EST tonight. Less than 24 hours to go and I know there are more donations coming in via snail mail and the "other method". Below is a list updated from the previous list I posted with the additional names of those I have received donations from. The donation drive will officially end at 10pm EST tomorrow 2/11. We will videotape and hold the drawing a few minutes after that.

New additions to the list of donations:
Yukonstihl - $50.00
watsonr - $20.00
Dan Orcutt - $10.00
Mr_O'Malley - $10.00
tomdcoker - $50.00
rudedog - $100.00
stuckmas - $10.00
wendell - $20.00
kevin - $10.00
meatsaw - $10.00
fatguy - $20.00
cre73 - $30.00
stihl041s - $210.00
buffhunter - $60.00


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 10, 2012)

a few more donations that just came in and then I will update again hopefully tomorrow afternoon.

struggle - $20.00
saw dr. - $10.00
ale - $10.00
boogieman142 - $20.00


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 11, 2012)

*WOW*:msp_scared:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 11, 2012)

rudedog is the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 11, 2012)

Big L said:


> will there be a video of the drawing? don't really know how these online deals go





shelby.scout said:


> Yes, we will be videotaping the drawing! Don't want any confusion about how this goes.



Going to write out all names.
Put onto plexiglass.
Pile all names into a bowl or such.
Draw one ticket.
Short brief and to the point.
Posted for all to see in one shot.

Don't worry, no David Copperfield crap!


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 11, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> rudedog is the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks, I just happened to have a good year and like to share with anyone but the gubment.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 11, 2012)

Can someone PM me the paypal addy so I can contribute,,, Since I am sitting out on the other raffle for the same reason the donator of this fine saw is here!!!

Im in for 10 chances,,, LOLOL!!!


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 11, 2012)

$3410 with 9 1/2 hours to go!


----------



## jockeydeuce (Feb 11, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> $3410 with 9 1/2 hours to go!



Awesome!! That should be an easy $3500++++. That's better than that saw would have every done at auction!! Well done, boys and girls!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Yes sir boss!!!!*

This is Awesome!!!!! I believe the Dolkita raffle last I checked was a bit over 2K,,, It is all Good!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 11, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> $3410 with 9 1/2 hours to go!



Little more now!


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 11, 2012)

*need your arbor site name please:*

D. DuHaime
T. Mammarelli
A. Forsythe
J.P. Mueller
D. Coates
J. Schneider
R. Rothschild

Please PM me so that it's not out there for all to see.


----------



## computeruser (Feb 11, 2012)

Just did my part.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

Love to see it get to $4,000!!!! And whoever gets that work of art and joy forever deserves it. Just great to see all the generosity in helping Stump out. You guys rock! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roger m (Feb 11, 2012)

did my part this morning!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 11, 2012)

It is a storm here writing well over 300 tickets!
(actually the wife.)
From what it looks like my bet is: REAL close if not just over $4k!


----------



## HD441 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm. In Hopefully I made it in time.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 11, 2012)

crap... started to a few weeks ago.. and got side tracked... just ordered 5.... hope I am not too late.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 11, 2012)

Paypal sent. I do things at the last minute...


----------



## cjnspecial (Feb 11, 2012)

PAypal sent too


----------



## phelps63 (Feb 11, 2012)

*pm me the pay email address if not to late*

can't seem to find it


----------



## atvguns (Feb 11, 2012)

phelps63 said:


> can't seem to find it


 The info is in the first post


----------



## morewood (Feb 11, 2012)

Wife just sent in a gift on PP. Let us know what the total is......better yet, what shiny tools you going to get Stump?

Shea


----------



## powerking (Feb 11, 2012)

Just did the deed!! Holy crap did time get away from me!! It's either win Powerball or an 090.......I'd STILL take the 090!!!


----------



## cre73 (Feb 11, 2012)

Trying to wait patiently!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell (Feb 11, 2012)

And the winner is...


----------



## cre73 (Feb 11, 2012)

wendell said:


> And the winner is...



Me I hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_smile:


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 11, 2012)

We are officially at $3660!!!! I have had a few emails of people saying they sent $ but it is not in my paypal account. While we finish writing up the last of the tickets and set up the video camera, I will check for those payments. Once we are set up though, the raffle will happen and I will refund your $ if you sent it too late to get in.


----------



## phelps63 (Feb 11, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## morewood (Feb 11, 2012)

powerking said:


> Just did the deed!! Holy crap did time get away from me!! It's either win Powerball or an 090.......I'd STILL take the 090!!!



Don't worry, I got the powerball taken care of:msp_smile:

Shea


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 11, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Love to see it get to $4,000!!!! And whoever gets that work of art and joy forever deserves it. Just great to see all the generosity in helping Stump out. You guys rock! :msp_biggrin:


Don't worry Steve, If I win I'll let ya run it a little bit!:msp_wink:


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 11, 2012)

So who besides me keeps refreshing the page to see who won? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## morewood (Feb 11, 2012)

Evanrude said:


> So who besides me keeps refreshing the page to see who won? :msp_biggrin:



Not me, I already know who wins, just keep coming back to make sure it is official

Shea


----------



## sefh3 (Feb 11, 2012)

17 members browsing the thread. I think many of us are refreshing!!!!


----------



## cre73 (Feb 11, 2012)

Refreshing with a cold BUSCH in my hand as we speak.


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 11, 2012)

cre73 said:


> Refreshing with a cold BUSCH in my hand as we speak.



But is it a limited edition can?


----------



## kev1n (Feb 11, 2012)

This saw really pulled some coin to help stumpy, major props to all you guys that put this beast together.


----------



## sefh3 (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't want to start a fight but I would have liked to see this stay on the main pages instead of being a sticky. I think many people didn't see this thread and it was lost once it was a sticky and lost traffic. Just my %.02. I just about forgot all about this until I read a thread on the main page about it.


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 11, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> I don't want to start a fight but I would have liked to see this stay on the main pages instead of being a sticky. I think many people didn't see this thread and it was lost once it was a sticky and lost traffic. Just my %.02. I just about forgot all about this until I read a thread on the main page about it.



I agree. I also jumped in just today because it was brought up in the main chainsaw section under a different thread. I forgot all about it.


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 11, 2012)

TEDDY here,
Not switching users to let you all know it is in progress now!
To be honest it is looking like 11pm EST till the vid is up........................

The wife has a glass of wine out which is never good for me! LOL!

Oh ya, last entry was phelpsle3!

Logging22 your ticket is in!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

Refresh


----------



## cre73 (Feb 11, 2012)

Evanrude said:


> But is it a limited edition can?



Nope but very cold, if you are talking about the orange camo cans I finished those off during hunting season.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

Did I win?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

How bout now?


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Did I win?



Down boy! If you win, I shave my head. If I win, you shave your ass. Deal?   

My word is my bond.


----------



## phelps63 (Feb 11, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> TEDDY here,
> Not switching users to let you all know it is in progress now!
> To be honest it is looking like 11pm EST till the vid is up........................
> 
> ...



And the last entry WINS!!!!!!!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

I got the razor out.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 11, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Down boy! If you win, I shave my head. If I win, you shave your ass. Deal?



I think Sarah like him hairy!:jester:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I think Sarah like him hairy!:jester:



Ugh.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 11, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> TEDDY here,
> Not switching users to let you all know it is in progress now!
> To be honest it is looking like 11pm EST till the vid is up........................
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. Glad i made it.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

Can I still buy a ticket?


----------



## cpr (Feb 11, 2012)

Whoever the lucky sod is, I raise a toast to him and to Stumpy, as well as Matt, Shelby, Brad, and paccity.

Down the hatch.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Can I still buy a ticket?



You're not only too late to buy a ticket. You're too late to buy a razor! LOL!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

Sarah says she could knit a sweater with my ass hair. Should we raffle a sweater off?


----------



## phelps63 (Feb 11, 2012)

cpr said:


> Whoever the lucky sod is, I raise a toast to him and to Stumpy, as well as Matt, Shelby, Brad, and paccity.
> 
> Down the hatch.



I agree !!!!


----------



## cpr (Feb 11, 2012)

No sweaters.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah says she could knit a sweater with my ass hair. Should we raffle a sweater off?



My wife is trying to figure out why I am laughing so hard!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah says she could knit a sweater with my ass hair. Should we raffle a sweater off?



Who'd want to wear it? UghII.  

Hope you got a BIG ASS razor! LOL!


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 11, 2012)

cre73 said:


> Nope but very cold, if you are talking about the orange camo cans I finished those off during hunting season.



See this post, grasshopper...

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/33523-82.htm#post3472585


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

Sending stumpy a sweater.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sending stumpy a sweater.



That single item will reverse EVERY contribution we've all made to the Get Well Stumpy's Shop Fund. I mean, just imagine the latent odor in such a sweater. UghIII


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 11, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> My wife is trying to figure out why I am laughing so hard!



Im laughing so hard my side is hurting,,,,,, Bless you Sarah for having to look @ fur shorts everynight,,,, ROFLMAO!!!!!:wink2:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

Judging by what I have read I believe stumpy is in to this sort of thing.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

Sarah says I keep her warm.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 11, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Im laughing so hard my side is hurting,,,,,, Bless you Sarah for having to look @ fur shorts everynight,,,, ROFLMAO!!!!!:wink2:



Ya can't buy this kind of entertainment. Good way to pass the time waiting! Poor Sarah:msp_scared:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

Reminds me of a story about a bear and a rabbit that are out pooping in the woods. The bear asks the rabbit if he has problems with poop sticking to his fur? When the rabbit replies no the bear grabs the rabbit and wipes his ass with him.


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 11, 2012)

if you guys tell me I won, I can make it to Brad's in 45min.


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm downing a glass of wine to ease my back pain of putting out all of these tickets!!!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Reminds me of a story about a bear and a rabbit that are out pooping in the woods. The bear asks the rabbit if he has problems with poop sticking to his fur? When the rabbit replies no the bear grabs the rabbit and wipes his ass with him.



Typical for a guy who's as big as a bear. You need to be more sensitive to the rabbits of the world, my gargantuan friend. Well, if you want to wipe your ass with Beefie, that would be pretty funny.


----------



## longbar (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Reminds me of a story about a bear and a rabbit that are out pooping in the woods. The bear asks the rabbit if he has problems with poop sticking to his fur? When the rabbit replies no the bear grabs the rabbit and wipes his ass with him.



WTF! What power plant do you live by?


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> I'm downing a glass of wine to ease my back pain of putting out all of these tickets!!!



Only one glass? You deserve a frigging case of wine. But, um, AFTER the video is up? Hehehehe


----------



## phelps63 (Feb 11, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> I'm downing a glass of wine to ease my back pain of putting out all of these tickets!!!



WINE!! I thought real CAD men drank beer or wiskey:chainsawguy:


----------



## longbar (Feb 11, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Typical for a guy who's as big as a bear. You need to be more sensitive to the rabbits of the world, my gargantuan friend. Well, if you want to wipe your ass with Beefie, that would be pretty funny.



Let me know what GTG you plan on doing that at. Ill have the cam corder ready!


----------



## cre73 (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Reminds me of a story about a bear and a rabbit that are out pooping in the woods. The bear asks the rabbit if he has problems with poop sticking to his fur? When the rabbit replies no the bear grabs the rabbit and wipes his ass with him.



I think i have heard that before but still LMAO, cold be the BUSCH though, even though it is not a limited edition can.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

phelps63 said:


> WINE!! I thought real CAD men drank beer or wiskey:chainsawguy:



Shelby's not a man, you doofus! I mean doofus in the BEST possible way!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

2 minutes went by and no one said anything


----------



## phelps63 (Feb 11, 2012)

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> 2 minutes went by and no one said anything



You need to learn how to refresh your screen faster, oh hairy ass one. Hah!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone ever get saw dust in their eye?


----------



## phelps63 (Feb 11, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Shelby's not a man, you doofus! I mean doofus in the BEST possible way!



I deserve that and more then:beat_shot: So sorry


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 11, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> I'm downing a glass of wine to ease my back pain of putting out all of these tickets!!!



Well us rednecks are drinkin beer!!!!! or vodka,,, or single malt, special reserve 16 or 12 yr. old scotch !!!


----------



## rms61moparman (Feb 11, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Well us rednecks are *drinkin beer*!!!!! or vodka,,, or single malt, special reserve 16 or 12 yr. old scotch !!!







A heavily hopped I.P.A. I might add!!!


Mike


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

Ah to heck with it Im going to bed. I didnt want an 090 anyways.


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 11, 2012)

We're not the wine drinkin type, wrong forum :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

Was it a 090 or a 009?


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Well us rednecks are drinkin beer!!!!! or vodka,,, or single malt, special reserve 16 or 12 yr. old scotch !!!



Laphroaig for me just now!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 11, 2012)

Beer fridge is still over half full. I can wait as long as it takes!


----------



## phelps63 (Feb 11, 2012)

up to 30 users drinking and hitting the refresh button


----------



## kev1n (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm hooked on New Glarus moon man, I didn't win the powerball so I'm going to have to crack another beer as my spirits are down.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

phelps63 said:


> up to 30 users drinking and hitting the refresh button



To Laphroaig, let me add PBR tall boys. The longer it takes to post this vid, the stupider this thread will become.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 11, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Down boy! If you win, I shave my head. If I win, you shave your ass. Deal?
> 
> My word is my bond.









I'll shave mine too but he is going to be mighty ticked off........


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;mvZ5E5_Uuik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvZ5E5_Uuik[/video]


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 11, 2012)

I know who the winner is.....

And it was more then one glasssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## cjnspecial (Feb 11, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> i know who the winner is.....



well??


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 11, 2012)

28 viewing this thread! LoL!


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 11, 2012)

*Total was:​*
*$3670!​*


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 11, 2012)

15min guys...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

you want more poop jokes?


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


>



Nice self portrait. Love the smile!


----------



## atvguns (Feb 11, 2012)

:fart:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> you want more poop jokes?



Oh, shut up, bend over, and smell your own ass hair. Um, er, sweater yarn. LOL! :msp_w00t:

Aw, while you're at it, just shave it and clothe all the needy children in the world.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 11, 2012)

Goin downstairs for another cold one, and to toss another log on the fire. Anyone need a beer while I'm up?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> you want more poop jokes?



Keep this up and we'll ship/move you to WI! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> you want more poop jokes?



I may have to borrow one of my dads rabbits! Be right back:redface:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

They wont let me live in Wisconsin, I dont drink.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 11, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I may have to borrow one of my dads rabbits! Be right back:redface:



SEE....I told you....WI is where they belong! LoL!


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 11, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Anyone need a beer while I'm up?



Yes! I'm milking my last one!


----------



## cre73 (Feb 11, 2012)

Evanrude said:


> Yes! I'm milking my last one!



Hope you started early, they sell BUSCH in thirty packs


----------



## struggle (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> They wont let me live in Wisconsin, I dont drink.



Don''t they give beer to the newborns up there at the hospital as a way to usher them in:msp_scared:


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 11, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Nice self portrait. Love the smile!



I have been told my smile is my biggest "selling" point. Get all the ladies with it..........


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 11, 2012)

struggle said:


> Don''t they give beer to the newborns up there at the hospital as a way to usher them in:msp_scared:



Nope, schnapps!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

I believe the women in wisconsin who breast feed have old mill on tap.


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 11, 2012)

haha, the ltd cans were only 18pks, bought em yesterday. Only had 10 er so left for tonight. Damn ltd cans seduced me, could still be drinkin!


----------



## struggle (Feb 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I believe the women in wisconsin who breast feed have old mill on tap.



That explains how they get around the legal rammifications of it:msp_biggrin:


----------



## naturelover (Feb 11, 2012)

Yall hurty butter, I's to be drink soon plumb to winer the congrtulate.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

Shhhh, keep it down. Im waiting for an announcement.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 11, 2012)

Only on AS will you have booze, breastfeeding, & poop all on one page


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 11, 2012)

naturelover said:


> Yall hurty butter, I's to be drink soon plumb to winer the congrtulate.



hahaha. In my current state of inebriation, this makes total sense.


----------



## struggle (Feb 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;RNPxIibhcKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNPxIibhcKY[/video]



naturelover said:


> Yall hurty butter, I's to be drink soon plumb to winer the congrtulate.



Was this you today


----------



## atvguns (Feb 11, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Only on AS will you have booze, breastfeeding, & poop all on one page


 That sounds like the makings of a good country song


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 12, 2012)

Evanrude said:


> hahaha. In my current state of inebriation, this makes total sense.



I*'m not pickin up what your layin down!!!


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 12, 2012)

*hey*

29% done


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 12, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Only on AS will you have booze, breastfeeding, & poop all on one page



Don't those words also describe the last party at your place?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 12, 2012)

atvguns said:


> That sounds like the makings of a good country song



Or a good night on AS:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 12, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Only on AS will you have booze, breastfeeding, & poop all on one page





atvguns said:


> That sounds like the makings of a good country song



Mention a pickup truck.....get someone to sing it backwards....and you're set!


----------



## phelps63 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Wow!*

There are currently 38 users browsing this thread. (35 members and 3 guests)

phelps63, paccity, WoodBoss83, shelby.scout, logging22, Metals406, cre73, Evanrude, tomdcoker, manyhobies, 54stude, stuckmas, atvguns, naturelover, hammerstrap, cjnspecial, cpr, watsonr, longbar, sloppypeter, andydodgegeek, kev1n, RiverRat2, TALLGUY, struggle, wendell, Roanoker494, Buffhunter, bplust, FATGUY, computeruser, StihlyinEly


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Don't those words also describe the last party at your place?



Yah, but I was the only one their.:msp_scared:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 12, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> 29% done



How long did it take Teddy to catch you? You're a professional tease!


----------



## naturelover (Feb 12, 2012)

struggle said:


> [video=youtube;RNPxIibhcKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNPxIibhcKY[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> Was this you today



Pled I the 5th. :shut-mouth:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 12, 2012)

atvguns said:


> That sounds like the makings of a good country song



The wife got drunk and was breast feeding the dog, I went poop then I smacked her a bit.


----------



## struggle (Feb 12, 2012)

phelps63 said:


> There are currently 38 users browsing this thread. (35 members and 3 guests)
> 
> phelps63, paccity, WoodBoss83, shelby.scout, logging22, Metals406, cre73, Evanrude, tomdcoker, manyhobies, 54stude, stuckmas, atvguns, naturelover, hammerstrap, cjnspecial, cpr, watsonr, longbar, sloppypeter, andydodgegeek, kev1n, RiverRat2, TALLGUY, struggle, wendell, Roanoker494, Buffhunter, bplust, FATGUY, computeruser, StihlyinEly



We are watching being watched


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 12, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Only on AS will you have booze, breastfeeding, & poop all on one page



You forgot the a$$hair sweater!


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 12, 2012)

Steve! You're back. Where's my beer? Gettin a little dry over here...


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 12, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> 29% done





Steve NW WI said:


> How long did it take Teddy to catch you? You're a professional tease!



We shouldn't have asked if they were on 'dial up'!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 12, 2012)

JD, while we're waiting, how long you suppose the races will run till next weekend? Suspect I'll have to work in the AM again...:angry2:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 12, 2012)

Evanrude said:


> Steve! You're back. Where's my beer? Gettin a little dry over here...



Sent it via USFS, as soon as one of their suits transfers to MI, they'll bring it with them!


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 12, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> JD, while we're waiting, how long you suppose the races will run till next weekend? Suspect I'll have to work in the AM again...:angry2:



Starting at noon. Probably done by 3 and then depends how long you hang around at T-dawgs.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 12, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Starting at noon. Probably done by 3 and then depends how long you hang around at T-dawgs.



Maybe 3:15, forgot about the Zip race!


----------



## MEATSAW (Feb 12, 2012)

should have done a live stream...i already had to wait all day...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe load some saws in the trunk and haul straight to G-burg after work then, likely be out the door at work by noon or so (I hope).


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 12, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Sent it via USFS, as soon as one of their suits transfers to MI, they'll bring it with them!



Wait a minute... I didnt even give you my address. Oh well, paypal sent it along for the 090G. As long as that gets to me I'll be alright on the beer shortage.


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 12, 2012)

*for our listening pleasure while we wait...*

[video=youtube_share;uMyCa35_mOg]http://youtu.be/uMyCa35_mOg[/video]


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 12, 2012)

Evanrude said:


> Wait a minute... I didnt even give you my address. Oh well, paypal sent it along for the 090G. As long as that gets to me I'll be alright on the beer shortage.



I just addressed it to "Chainsaw Nutcase, Fowlerville MI" - if there's a lot of ya there, someone else might get yer beer!


----------



## TALLGUY (Feb 12, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Maybe 3:15, forgot about the Zip race!



Only 15 min. ZIP race? Do they start that fast?


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 12, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I just addressed it to "Chainsaw Nutcase, Fowlerville MI" - if there's a lot of ya there, someone else might get yer beer!



Nah, that oughtta do it.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 12, 2012)

TALLGUY said:


> Only 15 min. ZIP race? Do they start that fast?



Well we only do one down cut with them!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2012)

I am ready to put the vid up!
Going to log off so my connection to youtube is faster!
Currently at 70%.

I know I know guys! Wish I could make it faster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But it was well documented!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 12, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Maybe 3:15, forgot about the Zip race!



Can I sneak my C-5 in with the Zips? It's blue and slow. I'll promise not to sharpen the chain if it'll help!


----------



## struggle (Feb 12, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Well we only do one down cut with them!



No one strong enough to lift cut with one :msp_biggrin:

[video=youtube;mIjZE4kcg_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIjZE4kcg_Q[/video]


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 12, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Can I sneak my C-5 in with the Zips? It's blue and slow. I'll promise not to sharpen the chain if it'll help!


We'll see if Jon can get his old one started too!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 12, 2012)

Never seen so many people on one thread??


----------



## cpr (Feb 12, 2012)

Cripes, 12:30 and hammered... C'mon! :tongue2::tongue2::tongue2:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 12, 2012)

cpr said:


> Cripes, 12:30 and hammered



So is that anything new? LOL!


----------



## cpr (Feb 12, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> So is that anything new? LOL!



Actually, lately, yeah!

"I ain't as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was...!"


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess its time to get the Cheetos out. Oops wrong thread...


----------



## cre73 (Feb 12, 2012)

My thirty pack is getting pretty light and the old lady is getting antsy if you know what I mean.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 12, 2012)

cre73 said:


> My thirty pack is getting pretty light and the old lady is getting antsy if you know what I mean.



Then drop the beer, give her the usual 7 minutes and get your butt back here to see the vid.


----------



## struggle (Feb 12, 2012)

I am afraid he is going to reply with 71% after waiting this long:censored:


----------



## MEATSAW (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm really surprised there are only 27 people viewing. I would think every single ticket holder would be sitting here popping valium wondering if its our lucky day.


----------



## roger m (Feb 12, 2012)

i took care of my wife's antsyness,i'm just ready to see who the new proud owner of the Stumpy raffle saw is


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2012)

Here goes!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 12, 2012)

MEATSAW said:


> I'm really surprised there are only 27 people viewing. I would think every single ticket holder would be sitting here popping valium wondering if its our lucky day.



27 might BE nearly every single ticket holder, considering how many people bought multiple chances.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 12, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Here goes!



Oh shiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## cpr (Feb 12, 2012)

Was hoping for a [email protected]$$ b-day present, but now it's the 12th...

I'd still run it like I stole it...

which if I win, I did :msp_biggrin:.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 12, 2012)

cpr said:


> Was hoping for a [email protected]$$ b-day present, but now it's the 12th...
> 
> It'd still run it like I stole it...
> 
> which if I win, I did :msp_biggrin:.



Yeah, cause you're gonna be all pissed off if you win it and it's actually the 12th in your time zone. Right!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 12, 2012)

Daaaaad! Are we there yet? Stihly punched me! DID TOO!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2012)

*Please make every one watch it!​*
The delay was in set up!
With every ones money (shy of $4K) we didn't feel like having lynch mob after us.
We tried to make this as legit as we could for a internet {benefit-charity-raffle}.
Thanks for being patient guys!

LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;55WPN4wW2GQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=55WPN4wW2GQ[/video]


----------



## cpr (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats uncle rico!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats to uncle rico!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 12, 2012)

congrats you lucky sob


----------



## Uncle Rico (Feb 12, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> *Please make every one watch it!​*
> The delay was in set up!
> With every ones money (shy of $4K) we didn't feel like having lynch mob after us.
> We tried to make this as legit as we could for a internet {benefit-charity-raffle}.
> ...


----------



## MEATSAW (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats uncle rico..

But, I will now offer you a crazy good deal. If you send me the saw I will give you your $10 back + another $10 + pay shipping...what do you say?


----------



## roger m (Feb 12, 2012)

congrats to uncle rico!!!


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 12, 2012)

Matt...

Like the toy contra of your kid's that's in the corner.

 Good job guys.


----------



## naturelover (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaaayy!!!

Congrats Uncle Rico!!!


----------



## atvguns (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the hard work! It was actually (kinda) fun waiting with the rest of the hoodlums for the draw.


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep, good times. Congratulations uncle rico! That's a damn fine saw.


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 12, 2012)

congrats! (and ty to the scouts for their hardwork)


----------



## Uncle Rico (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the congrats everyone, but an even bigger thanks to Teddy, Shelby, and Brad for all your time and effort, and everyone else who had a part in this!

I've never won any raffles before in my life, guess I'll pick up some powerball tickets on my way over to pick up the saw!


----------



## roger m (Feb 12, 2012)

when is the next raffle?that was kinda fun


----------



## StihlyinEly (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats to uncle rio, and congrats to STUMPY!!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 12, 2012)

roger m said:


> when is the next raffle?that was kinda fun



Dolkita raffle ends Tuesday, check the stickies!


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Evanrude (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess I'll see y'all on Tuesday...

Thank you to the Scouts for their hard work on this one! I can't imagine how much goes into one of these. Great job!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats to Uncle Rico.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And a big thanks to every body that had anything to do with this. Donations, parts for the saw, building the saw, and donating the saw itself. It still leaves me a lil speachless. God has taken care of me in so many ways. This site is a blessing. :msp_wub:

Another Huge thanks to the Shelby Scout for taking on this raffle. I'm sure you're glad it's over. 

Looking forward to starting on a new shop. 

Thanks everybody!!!!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Congrats to Uncle Rico.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And a big thanks to every body that had anything to do with this. Donations, parts for the saw, building the saw, and donating the saw itself. It still leaves me a lil speachless. God has taken care of me in so many ways. This site is a blessing. :msp_wub:
> 
> ...



You owe me a beer!
And ya, I drink the cheap s*#t!!!!
LOL!!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can we raffle off Stumpy now? :msp_w00t:


Hahaha


Congrats to Uncle Rico and to Stumpy!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 12, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> You owe me a beer!
> And ya, I drink the cheap s*#t!!!!
> LOL!!



I owe you more than one!!. What kind of cheap yankee stuff you drink???


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Can we raffle off Stumpy now? :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> Hahaha
> ...



Not sure anybody would wanna pay shipping for a 250lbs hairy midget.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I owe you more than one!!. What kind of cheap yankee stuff you drink???



Damn REBEL!

Little heads up to all as you know this was only one leg of the raffle!
*The other leg is the COIN!*
We looked at several different options to get the coin sent ASAP and as duty free as possible (Pay-pal and bank transfer).
I have contacted other raffle conductors from here and talked to the bank.
We have PMed The "southern hillbilly" know as Stumpy and are going to have funds sent.

We have 4 E-checks out (not a major concern by the wife or I)
$380 in checks and money orders.

Funds are being transferred and will be in Stumps hands by Thrus. Morn at the latest!
Keep in mind, transfer to our bank from pay-pal to the wife's checking acct is 3 days.
Checks to clear 2-3 days to clear. 

We ate a good many "payments to" and not "gifts". (The wife and I are not concerned about).

Bottom line is the funds will be sent and verified in one lump some!
This is some big coin, and MULTIPLE people involved.
Will send, confirm and post once this goes down!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 12, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure anybody would wanna pay shipping for a 250lbs hairy midget.:msp_biggrin:



Hell I would! You know how much hairy midgets go for on the black market!?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Hell I would! You know how much hairy midgets go for on the black market!?



I guess I need a broker or somthing, cause when I try to sell myself I end up in trouble with the law.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 12, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Damn REBEL!
> 
> Little heads up to all as you know this was only one leg of the raffle!
> *The other leg is the COIN!*
> ...



I'm in no hurry, so do whatever is easiest on your part. as long as you have it I can't spend it. I have to stay focused on what to do with this. Not a good thing to hand 4K to a redneck with a bad chainsaw addiction and access to ebay:msp_w00t:

Just kidding. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 12, 2012)

Fun's over & everybody left me here talkin to myself again.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm in no hurry, so do whatever is easiest on your part. as long as you have it I can't spend it. I have to stay focused on what to do with this. Not a good thing to hand 4K to a redneck with a bad chainsaw addiction and access to ebay:msp_w00t:
> 
> Just kidding. :msp_rolleyes:



Naw, still here you hillbilly!
I hope you throw a kegger with some of it!

AND YA, I AM SERIOUS!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 12, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Naw, still here you hillbilly!
> I hope you throw a kegger with some of it!
> 
> AND YA, I AM SERIOUS!



I'd like to do something like that when the shop is up. Have a grand opening GTG or something.


----------



## arrow13 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Congrats!*



Uncle Rico said:


> Teddy.Scout said:
> 
> 
> > *Please make every one watch it!​*
> ...


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a great time hanging out with all of you bastards these past two months. Heck, I was just using this as a way to keep tabs on Teddy!!!!

Stumpy...Teddy may drink the cheap #### but I like some nice expensive Merlot  Or vodka  ok, heck I'll just take a 12 pack of Mike's lemonade. Just anything that is not piss water (aka beer)

Congrats to Uncle Rico and thanks to all who played. This was fun to be involved in helping someone who really needs it.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 12, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'd like to do something like that when the shop is up. Have a grand opening GTG or something.




Im in on the kegger/Stumpy customs GTG!!!!!! and if ya got some rattlin change for freight I stll got that pile of 2 series husky saws we discussed over a few toddies up @ Tlandrums,,,,, should fill two large boxes,,,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 12, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Teddy.Scout said:
> 
> 
> > *Please make every one watch it!​*
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry I left you guys hanging high and dry last night. I spent the evening in the ER. All's good now and I just waded through 10 pages of you guys killing time waiting for the raffle, lol. Congrats to Uncle Rico. You're one lucky dude. Do you really realize what you just won? You got perhaps the most coveted, and one of the most valuable, Stihl saws any collector could want! Congrats again!

Hey, would you be interested in coming and picking it up, or meeting me 1/2 way? The gas would definately be cheaper than the shipping on this beast! I've been dreading packaging this thing and see you're just a city away. My zip is 45005 in Franklin. How far away are you? If you were to come over, we could slap that .404 chisel chain on there and see it really cut some wood.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 12, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> I had a great time hanging out with all of you bastards these past two months. Heck, I was just using this as a way to keep tabs on Teddy!!!!
> 
> Stumpy...Teddy may drink the cheap #### but I like some nice expensive Merlot  Or vodka  ok, heck I'll just take a 12 pack of Mike's lemonade. Just anything that is not piss water (aka beer)
> 
> Congrats to Uncle Rico and thanks to all who played. This was fun to be involved in helping someone who really needs it.



Mikes lemonaide sounds good to me.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 12, 2012)

I should have read my PMs first. Uncle Rico, I'll give you a call later today.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats!!! 

on another note.. I didn't win the powerball either... guess it want my night... .. LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 12, 2012)

I just want to give a BIG thanks to everyone that contributed to this charity drive. That includes every person that donated ANY amount of money. That also includes everyone that helped with the rebuild. We overcame some insurmountable obstacles! That also includes Mr. and Mrs. Scout for all the hard work, and significant donations, they made! Bottom line, it couldn't have happened without EVERYONE'S contributions! Thanks again!


----------



## Uncle Rico (Feb 12, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I should have read my PMs first. Uncle Rico, I'll give you a call later today.



Sounds good, I'm looking for to it!


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 12, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Sorry I left you guys hanging high and dry last night. I spent the evening in the ER. All's good now and I just waded through 10 pages of you guys killing time waiting for the raffle, lol. Congrats to Uncle Rico. You're one lucky dude. Do you really realize what you just won? You got perhaps the most coveted, and one of the most valuable, Stihl saws any collector could want!  Congrats again!
> 
> Hey, would you be interested in coming and picking it up, or meeting me 1/2 way? The gas would definately be cheaper than the shipping on this beast! I've been dreading packaging this thing and see you're just a city away. My zip is 45005 in Franklin. How far away are you? If you were to come over, we could slap that .404 chisel chain on there and see it really cut some wood.



No truer words spoken.


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 13, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I just want to give a BIG thanks to everyone that contributed to this charity drive. That includes every person that donated ANY amount of money. That also includes everyone that helped with the rebuild. We overcame some insurmountable obstacles! That also includes Mr. and Mrs. Scout for all the hard work, and significant donations, they made! Bottom line, it couldn't have happened without EVERYONE'S contributions! Thanks again!



Well said, there are so many to thank including you Brad. This is what I think of when I think about the "American spirit", can't think of a better example. JR


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 13, 2012)

Uncle Rico,

I have one request for you and your new saw:

*Run it like you stole it!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Uncle Rico (Feb 14, 2012)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Uncle Rico,
> 
> I have one request for you and your new saw:
> 
> *Run it like you stole it!!!!!!!!!!*



I will, but only because I know you have the parts to fix anything I break.


----------



## kev1n (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats Uncle Rico, that's one heck of a saw you won there. I hope when you pick it up from Brad's we can see some pics and maybe a vid of the saw in action. 
Kevin


----------



## Uncle Rico (Feb 14, 2012)

kev1n said:


> Congrats Uncle Rico, that's one heck of a saw you won there. I hope when you pick it up from Brad's we can see some pics and maybe a vid of the saw in action.
> Kevin



There will be plenty of pics for sure, dont know when I'll be able to get out and run it though, probably won't be til after April 17 when we slow down at work.


----------



## shelby.scout (Feb 15, 2012)

Sent to Stumpy today:

Hi Stumpy,
I just sent you the money via paypal. I sent $3640. There was $30 that is being held up in an open case with paypal, some random thing they do. So once that is cleared, I will send that along. 
I hope this helps you rebuild your shop and get back to doing what you love.

Shelby


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 15, 2012)

shelby.scout said:


> Sent to Stumpy today:
> 
> Hi Stumpy,
> I just sent you the money via paypal. I sent $3640. There was $30 that is being held up in an open case with paypal, some random thing they do. So once that is cleared, I will send that along.
> ...



Nice Job to everyone on the 090G raffle,,,,, Really like JRA posted earlier the American spirit shining through all the way,,,,,

The dolkita 7900 didnt catch you guys,,, but we gave you a run for the money title,,, Stumpy,,, you ought to have plenty to do now!!!!

Hope I can make the Treemonkeys GTG and we can stand around the fire and hoist a few cold ones back!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 19, 2012)

The 090GS has gone home with it's new owner. Congrats Uncle Rico! It was nice meeting you.


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 19, 2012)

Crimeny, I am calling a foul. That saw is older than he is! LOL, enjoy your saw I hope it lasts your lifetime Uncle Rico!


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like it is in good hands!


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 20, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Crimeny, I am calling a foul. That saw is older than he is! LOL, enjoy your saw I hope it lasts your lifetime Uncle Rico!



Yeah, I got underwear older than he is, matter of fact I'm wearing them now. Best of luck uncle, good of ya to participate, even if you did win my saw. LOL. JR


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 20, 2012)

You better eat your Wheaties to run that saw son!
LOL!

Enjoy it!

Doubt many here will be feeling sorry for you if you get sore running it!
LOL!


----------



## Uncle Rico (Feb 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The 090GS has gone home with it's new owner. Congrats Uncle Rico! It was nice meeting you.



Brad, I thought you'd be happy to hear she started up on the first pull tonight, cold. 

View attachment 225503
View attachment 225504


Wes was pretty excited to check out his inheritance:msp_smile:

View attachment 225505


----------



## Uncle Rico (Feb 22, 2012)

PS I suck at posting pictures.


----------

